# verfassungsfeindlich? egal!



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

Kann mir mal einer das heutige Urteil vom BVG erklären? (erstbester Googletreffer für diejenigen, die alles verpasst haben: NPD-Verbot: Ein Urteil, das Spielraum lasst | ZEIT ONLINE)

Feststellung 1: Die NPD ist verfassungsfeindlich und verfolgt Ziele, die der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung zuwiderlaufen. (In der Klarheit für mich ein durchaus überraschendes Urteil, denn die NPD gibt sich ja recht viel Mühe entsprechende Positionen nicht offiziell einzunehmen, auch wenn gefühlt irgendwie jedes höherrangige Mitglied sie "privat" äußert.)
Feststellung 2: Sie darf damit gerne weitermachen. 
Weil die Richter keine unmittelbare Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen 

 Muss man in Deztschland erst ein Ermächtigungsgesetzt erlassen, ehe man (nicht mehr) verboten wird (/werden kann)? 
Darf ich in Zukunft auch Geld aus einer Bank mitnehmen, solange es "derzeit nicht möglich erscheint", dass ich sie komplett ausraube? (komm ich halt nur mit einem Beutel, wenn das Straffreiheit garantiert )
Und was hat das Ganze mit "Gesinnungs(nicht)verboten" zu tun? Eine Gesinnung hat man in sich, nicht in einer Partei. Wenn man sie äußert ist das Meinungsfreiheit, nicht Parteisache. Wenn man sie organisiert äußern möchte, tut man das im Rahmen eines Vereins, da braucht es keine Partei. Parteien dienen ausdrücklich dazu, Meinungen und Gesinnungen in den politischen Prozess einzubringen, um entsprechende Ziele zu erreichen. Und richterlich-bestätigt verfassungswidrige Ziele haben da verdammt noch einmal nichs zu suchen und damit auch keine Partei, deren erklärter Zweck eben genau das ist. Und soweit ich sehe, steht da in der Verfassung auch nirgendwo ein "aber ein Bisschen ist okay".



			
				Art.21(2)GG schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Parteien, die nach ihren Zielen oder nach dem Verhalten ihrer Anhänger darauf ausgehen, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung zu beeinträchtigen oder zu beseitigen oder den Bestand der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu gefährden, sind verfassungswidrig. Über die Frage der Verfassungswidrigkeit entscheidet das Bundesverfassungsgericht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: verfassungsfeindlicH? egal!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Muss man in Deutschland erst ein Ermächtigungsgesetzt erlassen, ehe man (nicht mehr) verboten wird (/werden kann)?


Die Mitglieder werden weiterhin bei jeder bekannten und aufgeklärten Straftat wegen Volksverhetzung angezeigt. Die NPD ist soweit von dem Erlassen eines Ermächtigungsgesetzes entfernt, dass es in der Tat egal ist, ob sie verboten wird, oder nicht. Viel spannender ist der Versuch, ihr die Finanzierung zu streichen. Aber dann wird ratz fatz eine neue Partei gegündet, gibt doch eh schon welche. Und lieber drei kleine rechtsnationale als eine große.

Mit der AfD haben die ganzen NPDler eh eine  neue Heimat gefunden, um ihre rassistische Kackschei...e zu verbreiten. Da liegt wirklich ein relevantes Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: verfassungsfeindlicH? egal!*

Egal ist es und ich hätte es vollkommen okay gefunden, wenn das NPD-Verfahren wegen mangelnder Bedeutung beendet worden wäre. Eine Verschwendung von Gerichtszeit war es definitiv. Aber wer hat wo warum eine Bedeutungsgrenze für Urteilsauswirkungen geschaffen? Das führt im günstigsten Fall dazu, dass sich die Gerichte bei einem Wiederstarken erneut damit beschäftigen müssen, obwohl jetzt schon alle Fakten auf dem Tisch lagen, und im schlimmsten Fall dazu, dass der ganze Paragraph nutzlos wird, weil er im Ernstfall eben erst zu spät greift. (Nach dem heutigen Urteil wird wohl niemand mehr ein Verfahren gegen eine Partei <5%, vermutlich nicht einmal <10% starten, aus Angst auf die Schnauze zu fliegen. Diese Grenzen hat z.B. die NSDAP erst im Herbst 1930 überschritten. Ende 1933 war sie schon über alle etwaigen Verbote erhaben, 35 wurden schon die Nürnberger Gesetze beschlossen. Zum Vergleich: Das BVG hat diesmal 4 Jahre für seine Entscheidung gebraucht und der ging ein gut fünfjähriger politischer Prozess voraus. Hätte man auf die NSDAP in dieser erst Geschwindigkeit reagiert, nachdem sie sich vom Fliegenschiss zu einem großen Haufen brauner ******* gemausert hatte, wäre das Urteil erst nach Ausbruch des zweiten Weltkrieges ergangen...)

Die staatliche Finanzierung von Verfassungsfeinden wäre bei einem Urteil ohne Persilschein übrigens stark eingeschränkt worden, denn ein Parteienverbot verbietet auch die Gründung von Nachfolgeorganisationen und es gibt innerhalb der NPD zuviele Streitpunkte, als das mit einer neuen, anders ausgerichteten Partei aus dem gleichen Personenkreis heraus zu rechnen gewesen wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: verfassungsfeindlicH? egal!*

Die NPD versucht es seit 1965 und krepelt irgendwo ganz unten ohne Relevanz. Wie gesagt, die Partei, nicht die volksverhetzenden Mitglieder, aber die ändert man nicht mit einem Parteiverbot:
Wahlergebnisse – Bundestag (Bundestagswahl)

...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2017)

Wobei man mit der Begründung, das die NPD zu klein ist, zumindest die AFD verbieten kann. Die sitzt ja selbst in Westdeutschland in einigen Landtagen.

Allerdings darf der Bundestag der NPD als Verfassungsfeindlichen Partei zumindest die Finanzierung entziehen, indem Wahlkampfausgaben nicht mehr erstattet werden. Das war zumindest die Empfehlung der Richter.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Januar 2017)

Naja, wenn wir uns dafür vor Gericht schon keine Zeit nehmen wollen, wofür dann überhaupt?

Alle staatlichen Institutionen sollten nicht nach "Preis-Leistung" oder so etwas beurteilt werden. Die Juristen werden von uns allen bezahlt, um für alle für Gerechtigkeit (meist nur im Nachhinein aber immerhin) zu sorgen.
Also sollen sie sich damit auch befassen.

Die Brisanz in der heutigen Politik steckt nicht in den kontroversen Aussagen / Einstellungen von kleinen Randgruppen wie der NPD.
Sie steckt im Unvermögen seit einigen Jahrzehnten Politik für die Bürger, die sie vertritt zu machen.
Sie ist gleichgeschaltet, uniform und dient alleine wirtschaftlichen Interessen derer, die den Machern von Gesetzen lukrative Posten bescheren, sobald das Mandat abläuft.

Diese Mechanik hat sich seit Ende der 90er Jahre sogar unverblümt über alle (Regierungs-)Parteien verbreitet und kann durch jeden nachvollzogen werden.
Welcher Mensch bei gesundem Verstand würde diese Luftpumpen aus dem Kanzleramt, Wirtschaftsministerium etc. hinterher als Vorstände bestellen?
Niemand, denen man nicht vorher ein paar passende Gesetze von den Lippen abgelesen hat.

Ich hoffe ja doch, dass die Leute bei der Wahl in diesem Jahr endlich aufwachen und möglichst viel Abstimmvieh der "etablierten" (man könnte auch sagen sedierten...) Parteien aus allen Parlamenten jagen.
Sogenannte "Linientreue" Parteizombies, die für jeden Mist, den die Führung vorgibt ihr Mandat des Volkes prostituieren, brauche ich nicht.
Ich will Diskussionen hören, andere Meinungen, auch Ansichten von Minderheiten und Querdenkern. Wenn man jahrzehntelang das Gleiche macht, kommt man nicht vorwärts.

Insofern kann ich die Entscheidung des Gerichtes zur NPD aber auch verstehen. Die haben genug damit zu tun, die erlassenen Pamphlete der Regierung auf Verfassungskonformität zu prüfen, als dass sie in aller epischer Breite untersuchen wollten, wie groß denn jetzt die Gefahr durch eine Partei ist, die sich abseits der menschenverachtenden Ideologie, die sie vertritt, im echten Leben überhaupt nicht auf die Gesellschaft auswirkt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Insofern kann ich die Entscheidung des Gerichtes zur NPD aber auch verstehen. Die haben genug damit zu tun, die erlassenen Pamphlete der Regierung auf Verfassungskonformität zu prüfen, als dass sie in aller epischer Breite untersuchen wollten, wie groß denn jetzt die Gefahr durch eine Partei ist, die sich abseits der menschenverachtenden Ideologie, die sie vertritt, im echten Leben überhaupt nicht auf die Gesellschaft auswirkt.



Kommt darauf an wo man ist. In Meckpom oder Ostsachsen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Nazi zu treffen nicht sehr gering. Die sitzen da ja immer noch in den Gemeinde- und Stadträten.


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2017)

Das BVerfG hat sein Urteil selbst begruendet. Und auch wenn ich ganz bestimmt keine Lanze fuer AfD, NPD & Co. breche - aber der Vergleich mit "ein bisschen Bankueberfall" hinkt: wenn ein zur Tat entschlossener mit dem Taxi zur naechsten Sparkasse faehrt, ist das noch nicht strafbar, auch wenn er planvoll ein unlauteres Ziel verfolgt. Erst wenn er die Bank ueberfaellt, ist es ein Bankueberfall; erst wenn die NPD theoretisch in einer Position ist, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung auch tatsaechlich zu gefaehrden, waere ein Verbot angemessen. Ohnehin halte ich ein Verbot persoenlich fuer weitgehend sinnfrei, weil nicht die Handvoll Abgeordneten in den Parlamenten das Problem sind, sondern der fruchtbare Boden in der Bevoelkerung, auf den ihr brauner Auswurf faellt. Und der laesst sich nicht so einfach verbieten.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

Die NPD spielt politisch sowieso keine Rolle. Ob man sie daher verbietet oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach irrelevant.
Die Leute, die da mitlaufen oder ihr Gedankengut verbreiten, kann man eh nicht verbieten, die suchen sich andere Parteien oder gründen eine neue oder machen sonst was.
Wichtiger ist es, die Kinder besser aufzuklären, damit das rechte Gesocks keinen Nachschub mehr bekommen kann.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2017)

Die rechten Spinner haben grade mal noch 5000 Mitglieder, eine funktionierende Demokratie muss sowas aushalten können. Über Afd oder Identitäre mach ich mir da schon wesentlich mehr sorgen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2017)

Naja, viele in der NPD sind ja "richtige" Extremisten,

also ein harter Kern, welcher auch bekämpft werden muss,

fraglich ist jetzt aber, ob unsere Sicherheitsbehörden das packen,

die Ermittlungen zum NSU-Prozess lassen das leider nicht so vermuten


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2017)

Nach meinem Verständnis kann ein Rechtsstaat einen Fall niemals mit dem Verweis auf mangelnde Relevanz ad acta legen. Entweder ist etwas rechtmäßig oder es ist nicht rechtmäßig. Wenn sich ein Gericht aber mit einem Fall befasst, dann muss es schon über diese Frage entscheiden, denn die Tatsache, dass der Fall vor Gericht verhandelt wird, impliziert ja seine ausreichende Substantiiertheit und Relevanz.  Und wenn Beweise fehlen, dann muss eben Beweismangel als Grund angegeben werden. Versteh ich also, wie so manches in diesem Land, nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis kann ein Rechtsstaat einen Fall niemals mit dem Verweis auf mangelnde Relevanz ad acta legen.


Genau um sowas geht es.
Kommentare: Einstellung Geringfugigkeit: Die Einstellung nach SS 153 StPO
Gesetz: § 153 StPO Absehen von der Verfolgung bei Geringfügigkeit - dejure.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man mit der Begründung, das die NPD zu klein ist, zumindest die AFD verbieten kann. Die sitzt ja selbst in Westdeutschland in einigen Landtagen.



Die AFD ist aber nicht verfassungsfeindlich  (auch wenn sie manchem Rassissten ein Zuhause bietet)



> Allerdings darf der Bundestag der NPD als Verfassungsfeindlichen Partei zumindest die Finanzierung entziehen, indem Wahlkampfausgaben nicht mehr erstattet werden. Das war zumindest die Empfehlung der Richter.



Die Richter haben die Möglichkeit offengelassen, Gesetze gegen verfassungsfeindlich-aber-erlaubte Parteien zu schaffen. Diese müssten aber erst einmal erlassen werden, Grundgesetzänderung eingeschlossen. (Und dann könnte man auch ebensogut die Sonderfreigabe für kleine verfassungsfeindliche Parteien streichen. Hätte den gleichen Effekt, aber statt zwei Gesetzen und einer Ausnahmeregelung, die möglicherweise weitere Fehler mit sich bringen, hätte man nur eins)




JePe schrieb:


> Das BVerfG hat sein Urteil selbst begruendet. Und auch wenn ich ganz bestimmt keine Lanze fuer AfD, NPD & Co. breche - aber der Vergleich mit "ein bisschen Bankueberfall" hinkt: wenn ein zur Tat entschlossener mit dem Taxi zur naechsten Sparkasse faehrt, ist das noch nicht strafbar, auch wenn er planvoll ein unlauteres Ziel verfolgt. Erst wenn er die Bank ueberfaellt, ist es ein Bankueberfall;



Die NPD plant aber nicht zur Bank zu fahren, die NPD sitzt bereits in Parlamenten und sie unternimmt weiterhin Anstrengungen, in diese reinzukommen. Das sie das nicht schafft ist vergleichbar mit einem Einbrecher, der die Tür nicht aufbekommt - und der Versuch einer Straftat ist strafbar.
(Bei staatsgefährdenden Taten -und um die geht es hier ja- wäre es übrigens auch die reine Planung)



> erst wenn die NPD theoretisch in einer Position ist, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung auch tatsaechlich zu gefaehrden, waere ein Verbot angemessen.



Und wo bitte schön ist die Grenze dafür definiert? Über dem Umweg AFD haben von der NPD populär gemachte, definitiv menschenfeindliche Forderungen, bereits jetzt Auswirkungen auf die Politik. Ist die "tatsächliche Gefährdung" erst dann nachweisbar erbracht, wenn die NPD Gesetze ändert und bis dahin gilt der Unschuldsverdacht?
Wie erwähnt: Den Standpunkt "eine Gefährdung lässt sich sowieso nicht objektiv und zuverlässig von gewünschten demokratischen Bemühungen unterscheiden" kann ich auch verstehen. Aber dann muss man Art. 21(2) komplett für ungültig erklären. Eine Demokratie, die sich gegen eine nachweislich verfassungsfeindliche Partei nicht wehren kann, ist eben keine wehrhafte Demokratie.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau um sowas geht es.
> Kommentare: Einstellung Geringfugigkeit: Die Einstellung nach SS 153 StPO
> Gesetz: § 153 StPO Absehen von der Verfolgung bei Geringfügigkeit - dejure.org



Das NPD-Verfahren wurde aber eben nicht wegen Nichtigkeit eingestellt (was schon vor Jahren angebracht gewesen wäre bzw. man hätte sich den Start aus rein populistischen Motiven sparen sollen), sondern es wurde eben zum Abschluss gebracht. Mit dem Urteil "Schuldig: Freispruch"


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> fraglich ist jetzt aber, ob unsere Sicherheitsbehörden das packen,



Wenn sie es zumindest packen wollen würden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD ist aber nicht verfassungsfeindlich



Woran machst du das fest? Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen unterschied zur NPD nachdem sich die rechten wie Petrie, Höcke Gauland und die Storch durchgesetzt haben. 
Höcke hat ja heute auch den Holocaust geleugnet und wurde dafür angezeigt. 

Sie versuchen natürlich dann immer zurückzurudern um die Wutbürger nicht zu verschrecken, aber so wie die Sachen gesagt oder ("von der Maus abgerutscht")  getwittert werden, sind sie auch eindeutig gemeint. Ist bei Trump ja auch nicht anders.


Zumal auch die Gefahr besteht, das die AFD in den Bundestag einzieht, was die NPD noch nicht geschafft hat. Da warnen ja mittlerweile sogar Professoren bei uns an der Uni vor und sagen wir sollen zur Wahl gehen. Da merkt man, die schlauen haben es wieder rechtzeitig erkannt, wie es schon 1932 der Fall war. Kann man zumindest rechtzeitig das Flugticket nach Kuba kaufen, dort ist es auch deutlich wärmer. 
In DE sieht es dann so aus: Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da merkt man, *die schlauen haben es wieder rechtzeitig erkannt*, *wie es schon 1932 der Fall war*. Kann man zumindest rechtzeitig das Flugticket nach Kuba kaufen, dort ist es auch deutlich wärmer.



Entschuldige wen ich da wiederspreche, aber es war grade der etablierte "gebildete" Mittelstand in dem die NSDAP lange ihre Haupt-Stammwählerschaft hatte:



> ...Childers  ist  aber  wie  Hamilton  der  Ansicht,  daß  der  rabiate  Antimarxismus der NSDAP zu ihren *Wahlerfolg**en im Alten Mittelstand* beigetragen hat.  Ebenso  wichtig  erscheinen  ihm  aber  die antikapitalistischen  Elemente  in  der  NS-Propaganda,  also  die  Propaganda-Angriffe  mit  ihren  antisemitischen  Parolen  gegen  Großunternehmen,  Banken,  Kaufhäuser,  die  Börse  und  die  Forderungen  nach  einer  ständisch  organisierten  *Wirtschaft  zum  **Schutze der kleinen Geschäftsinhaber und des bäuerlichen Familienbetriebs *–  alles  Schlagworte,  die * im  Alten  **Mittelstand der  selbständigen  Handwer**ker,  Einzelhändler  und  Bauern*  auf  ein positives Echo stießen...
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://hup.sub.uni-hamburg.de/volltexte/2008/9/chapter/HamburgUP_Schlaglichter_Hitler.pdf


 
Aber auch unter jungen "gebildeten" Studenten fanden sich genügend die überzeugte NSDAP-Wähler waren.

Im Grunde also nicht wesentlich anders als aktuell bei der AfD, auch dort findet man den Hauptwählerkreis nicht etwa beim ungebildeten arbeitslosen Pöbel, wie immer wieder märchenhaft herangezogen, sondern im etablierten "gebildeten" Mittelstand und seinen existenziellen Verlustängsten:



> Die *Anhänger der AfD* kommen nach einer Auswertung des Berliner  Forsa-Instituts vor allem aus einem bestimmten Segment der deutschen  *Ober- und Mittelschicht* (26 und 53 Prozent). *55 Prozent haben Abitur  und/oder studiert *und beurteilen die Wirtschaftserwartungen  pessimistisch, *44 Prozent* verfügen über ein *Haushaltsnettoeinkommen von  3000 Euro oder mehr*. Vor allem *Angestellte (62 Prozent)* und *Rentner (34  Prozent)* finden Gefallen am eurokritischen Kurs der Partei, *Selbständige  (20 Prozent), Beamte (10 Prozent) und Arbeiter (8 Prozent) eher nicht*.
> 
> Quelle: Forsa-Analyse: Wer die AfD wahlt | STERN.de



Die Wählerschaft stammt also grade aus der "schlauen" Ecke und scheint ehr Tomaten auf den Augen zu haben als etwas zu erkennen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2017)

Damals wie heute nutzen die rechten Parteien diese Abstiegsängste aus. Es gibt weiterhin einen klaren Schuldigen, und ohne die ist alles besser, so der Grundtenor. 
Einfache Lösungen für komplizierte Probleme, damals ähnlich wie heute. 

Abstiegsangst bzw soziale Abstieg lässt sich nicht dadurch verhindern, dass man den Ärmeren etwas wegnimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2017)

Verbot ist doch in dem Fall kontraproduktiv, wird schon seit Jahren drüber rumdiskutiert.^^
Mitglieder machen dann halt im Untergrund weiter oder suchen sich was anderes, Kontrolle bzw. Überwachung derselben wird dann schwieriger.

Wenn, dann müsste man das Problem an der Wurzel packen und sehen, warum es Leute überhaupt auf rechtsextreme Gedanken kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Damals wie heute nutzen die rechten Parteien diese Abstiegsängste aus. Es gibt weiterhin einen klaren Schuldigen, und ohne die ist alles besser, so der Grundtenor.
> Einfache Lösungen für komplizierte Probleme, damals ähnlich wie heute.
> 
> Abstiegsangst bzw soziale Abstieg lässt sich nicht dadurch verhindern, dass man den Ärmeren etwas wegnimmt.



Eben, es wählen grade die Rechtspopulisten die die zwar mehr haben als der ärmere Teil der Bevölkerung und daher ehr als gut situiert einzustufen sind, aber nicht genug das sie bei einer sich ändernden wirtschaftlichen Lage nicht in den ärmeren Teil abrutschen könnten.
Im Grunde also die die sich permanent um ihre wirtschaftliche Situation sorgen "müssen".

Und natürlich ist es da auch keine Lösung den ärmeren Menschen, die sowieso schon wenig haben, noch mehr weg zu nehmen. Ehr müsste da bei denen angesetzt werden die sowieso schon unverhältnismäßig viel besitzen.

Aber um wieder die Brücke zur NPD zu schlagen. Der Grund warum die NPD nahezu der Bedeutungslosigkeit rumkrebst ist das dort nur absolute Hardliner zu finden sind. Die NPD trifft mit ihren Parolen nicht die Punkte die die mehr als eine Handvoll Gesinungsgenossen anspricht, im Gegensatz zu zum Beispiel der AfD.

Es ist auch nicht absehbar das sich dies irgendwie ändern wird.
Warum also solltem an die NPD verbieten?

Hardliner sollte man immer am besten da haben wo man sie gut beobachten und im Blick behalten kann und das ist mit einer ehr unbedeutenden Partei wie der NPD gut möglich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn, dann müsste man das Problem an der Wurzel packen und sehen, warum es Leute überhaupt auf rechtsextreme Gedanken kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute kommen auf solche Gedanken weil es ihrem Charakter, oder ihrer Natur entspricht. Du wirst nie alle Extremisten und Rassisten ausgelöscht bekommen. Es wird sich immer einer finden der mit solch einen Gedankengut sympatisiert und es richtig findet und weil das so ist machen auch regide Verbote solcher Organisationen keinen Sinn. 
Man muss halt nur dafür sorgen das diese Menschen halt nicht soviel Plattform und Spielraum bekommen das sie so etwas dummes anstellen können wie die Nationalsozialisten zwischen 1933 und 1945.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2017)

Ich bin schon der Ansicht, dass es eine rationale Erklärung dafür geben muss.^^
Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es nicht, vom dem Quatsch ist man in der Wissenschaft und Pädagogik zum Glück schon längst weggekommen.

Es hat immer auch was mit der Erziehung, dem Umfeld und den persönlichen Erfahrungen zu tun. Was auch der Grund sein dürfte, warum so viel Kriminelle und Extremisten (egal welcher Ausprägung) aus den unteren Schichten der Gesellschaft kommen - niemand kommt als Rassist auf die Welt, das ist eine ideologische Einstellung und keine genetische Disposition.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben, es wählen grade die Rechtspopulisten die die zwar mehr haben als der ärmere Teil der Bevölkerung und daher ehr als gut situiert einzustufen sind, aber nicht genug das sie bei einer sich ändernden wirtschaftlichen Lage nicht in den ärmeren Teil abrutschen könnten.
> Im Grunde also die die sich permanent um ihre wirtschaftliche Situation sorgen "müssen".
> Und natürlich ist es da auch keine Lösung den ärmeren Menschen, die sowieso schon wenig haben, noch mehr weg zu nehmen. Ehr müsste da bei denen angesetzt werden die sowieso schon unverhältnismäßig viel besitzen.


Aber im Prinzip geht diese Abstiegsangst durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten, und solange diese Abstiegsangst einen Sündenbock findet. Für die "reicheren" sind es die Arbeitslosen, die sich in der Hängematte ausruhen. Für die Arbeitslosen sind es dann die Asylanten, Ausländer etc.
Deswegen finden sich Wähler in allen Bevölkerungsgruppen und Schichten. Für jede Gruppe gibt es dann einen anderen Sündenbock.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Ansicht, dass es eine rationale Erklärung dafür geben muss.^^
> Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es nicht, vom dem Quatsch ist man in der Wissenschaft und Pädagogik zum Glück schon längst weggekommen.
> 
> Es hat immer auch was mit der Erziehung, dem Umfeld und den persönlichen Erfahrungen zu tun. Was auch der Grund sein dürfte, warum so viel Kriminelle und Extremisten (egal welcher Ausprägung) aus den unteren Schichten der Gesellschaft kommen - niemand kommt als Rassist auf die Welt, das ist eine ideologische Einstellung und keine genetische Disposition.


Ich würde es auch schlicht und ergreifend an mangelnder politischer Bildung festmachen, neben den anderen Gründen natürlich. 

Man muss die Situation immer im Kontext der Zeit betrachten, von der man gerade spricht. Heute gibt es andere Gründe warum man rechtsextreme Parteien wählt als z.B. vor 80 Jahren. 
Was aber so ziemlich immer dasselbe ist: Rechtspopulisten und Extremisten finden immer dann Zuspruch, wenn eine gewisse Unsicherheit besteht. Wirtschaftskrise, Arbeitslosigkeit, etc, immer dann sind Leute besonders für den "starken Mann" empfänglich, der einfache Lösungen präsentiert, einen Feind konstruiert, damit ein "Wir gegen die anderen"-Gefühl schafft und eine relativ heterogene Gruppe auf diese Art und Weise einen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch schlicht und ergreifend an mangelnder politischer Bildung festmachen, neben den anderen Gründen natürlich.



Wobei der Höcke ja selber Geschichtslehrer war und jetzt eben diesen als falsch und absichtlich mit "negativen Ereignissen" belegt bezeichnet. Da fragt man sich auch was der für eine Gehirnwäsche bekommen haben muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Höcke ja selber Geschichtslehrer war und jetzt eben diesen als falsch und absichtlich mit "negativen Ereignissen" belegt bezeichnet. Da fragt man sich auch was der für eine Gehirnwäsche bekommen haben muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, er hat sich ja damit als waschechter Nazi geoutet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Ansicht, dass es eine rationale Erklärung dafür geben muss.^^
> Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es nicht, vom dem Quatsch ist man in der Wissenschaft und Pädagogik zum Glück schon längst weggekommen.



Ein "Nazi"-Gen nicht, aber ein gewisses Maß an Egoismus ist definitiv fest in Verhaltensspektrum jeder Art verankert (und dank seiner Kultivierung in unserer "Individual" und "Leistungs"gesellschaft bei vielen Menschen deutlich stärker ausgeprägt, als linke Ideologien wahrhaben wollen) und auch die Menge an unterschiedlichen Personengruppen, die wir intuitiv differenzieren können, ist biologisch begrenzt (Stichwort "monkeysphere"), was schnell zu einem "wir" gegen "die anderen" führt, wobei man natürlich ganz klar auf der Seite des "wir" steht. Alles, was es dann noch zum Nazi braucht, ist eine rassistische Definition für "wir" und die Bereitschaft, "den anderen" ihre Rechte abzuerkennen. Und letztere ist auch verbreiteter, als manche meinen, da muss man sich nur Diskussionen über Strafmaße, über Sozialhilfempfänger oder denn Straßenverkehr angucken. Und den Nationalismus/Rassismus kann man sogar nachträglich ganz gut einimpfen, wie gewisse Wechsler aus dem äußeren linken in das hart rechte Spektrum zeigen (Sozialist => Nationalsozialist), wenn die Abgrenzung zu "den anderen" erst einmal ein Maß erreicht hat, bei dem Empathie und Menschlichkeit versagen.
Die Zahl dieser Überzeugungs-Nazis kann man reduzieren, in dem man die Verbreitung rassistischer Konzepte erschwert und über deren Schwachstellen aufklärt, aber ganz loswerden wird man die nie, denn Abgrenzung nach Abstammung ist nun einmal möglich und einigen Leute werden immer davon überzeugt sein, von Geburt wegen etwas besseres zu sein.

Wo man aber gegen vorgehen kann: Angelernte Nazis. Leute, die zwar ebenfalls zu einem vereinfachten Weltbild neigen, aber von sich aus keine rassistischen Überzeugungen vertreten und somit prinzipiell auch in der Kategorie "wir Menschen" denken und handeln können. Solange ihnen niemand mit erfundenen/aufgebauschten/aus dem Zusammenhang gezogenen/... Behauptungen über Straftaten, direkte, bewusste Schadenswirkungen und ähnlichem ein Feindbild "Ausländer", "Aslyant", "die da oben",... einimpft.
Und genau deswegen ist es auch eine gute Idee, hetztende Populisten daran zu hindern, sich zu organisieren. Das ändert zwar nicht deren Einstellungen, aber es erschwert sie, andere Leute mit fingierten Meldungen zu manipulieren.



> Es hat immer auch was mit der Erziehung, dem Umfeld und den persönlichen Erfahrungen zu tun. Was auch der Grund sein dürfte, warum so viel Kriminelle und Extremisten (egal welcher Ausprägung) aus den unteren Schichten der Gesellschaft kommen - niemand kommt als Rassist auf die Welt, das ist eine ideologische Einstellung und keine genetische Disposition.



"Kriminell" ist auch nur in sehr geringem Maße eine Einstellung und das etwas mehr Kriminelle aus den unteren Schichten kommen (bedenkt man die Dunkelziffer bei der Steuerhinterziehung, würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass es "so viel" mehr sind...), liegt eher an Hoffnungslosigkeit. Wer keinen anderen Weg mehr sieht, wird eher kriminell - und wer unter der Gesellschaft nur zu leiden meint, akzeptiert deren Regeln weniger.
Auch das Extremisten eher aus unteren Schichten kommen, würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Gewalttätige Menschen, die in Strafstatistiken auftauchen, sind da eher zu finden, ja (weil man mit Gewalt halt keine Karriere macht). Aber Menschenverachtung findest du genauso in Vorstandsetagen. Mit zum Teil wesentlich schwereren Auswirkungen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, er hat sich ja damit als waschechter Nazi geoutet



Wobei Höcke, auch wenn der hier eigentlich nicht das Thema ist,  offensichtlich nichts anderes gesagt hat als Spiegel-Gründer Rudolf  Augstein.

Augstein:



> Nun soll in der Mitte der wiedergewonnenen Hauptstadt Berlin ein Mahnmal  an unsere fortwährende Schande erinnern. Anderen Nationen wäre ein  solcher Umgang mit ihrer Vergangenheit fremd.



„Wir sind alle verletzbar“ - DER SPIEGEL 49/1998

Höcke:



> Wir Deutschen, also unser Volk, sind das einzige Volk der Welt, das sich  ein Denkmal der Schande in das Herz seiner Hauptstadt gepflanzt hat."


----------



## Kusanar (19. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wobei Höcke, auch wenn der hier eigentlich nicht das Thema ist,  offensichtlich nichts anderes gesagt hat als Spiegel-Gründer Rudolf  Augstein.



Ich mag den Höcke und die AfD zwar nicht, aber das sehe ich genauso wie Bester_Nick... Die Aussage Höckes bezieht sich für mich eindeutig auf die Schande, die sich Deutschland damals selbst auferlegt hat, als niemand etwas gegen die Judenverfolgung getan hat.

Also eigentlich müssten die Amis in Washington DC auch sowas wie das hier in Nagasaki aufstellen, zum Zeichen ihrer Schande damals im 2.WK:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Amis waren ja auch regelrechte Rassisten, wenn es um die Japaner ging. Aber das alles hat ja mit dem eigentlich Thema wieder nichts zu tun...


PS: Das Bild oben markiert das Epizentrum der Atombombenexplosion in Nagasaki.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Januar 2017)

Man sollte Verbrechen nicht gegeneinander ausspielen. 

Zumal der Holocaust mit all seiner Dimension nicht mit anderen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Januar 2017)

Genauso wenig wie man anderen Menschen die Worte im Munde umdrehen sollte. Aber das schert ja auch keinen, solange es um unliebsame Personen geht die man in den Dreck ziehen kann... Ich für meinen Teil habe da einen zu ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitssinn für solchen Blödsinn.

Mal davon abgesehen finde ich den Tod von 130.000 Menschen innerhalb von 3 Tagen (mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen die an den Nachwirkungen gestorben sind) auch nicht weniger ein Verbrechen als den Holocaust. Da geht es eigentlich auch gar nicht darum, wie hoch die Zahlen sind. Verbrechen bleibt Verbrechen.

@Topic: 



> Der Umstand, dass die NPD durch einschüchterndes oder kriminelles  Verhalten von Mitgliedern und Anhängern punktuell eine nachvollziehbare  Besorgnis um die Freiheit des politischen Prozesses oder gar Angst vor  gewalttätigen Übergriffen auszulösen vermag, ist nicht zu verkennen,  erreicht aber die durch Art. 21 Abs. 2 GG markierte Schwelle nicht.



Also mir fehlt es schwer, in diesem Absatz 2 eine Schwelle zu sehen, die NICHT überschritten wurde. Der Startpost von ruyven fasst das schon sehr gut zusammen... Irgendwie sonderbar, die Entscheidung. Aber vielleicht ging es ja auch mehr darum, die Jungs und Mädels nicht in alle Winde zu verstreuen. Gesammelt in der NPD sind die doch viel einfacher zu überwachen


----------



## Laudian (19. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...es wurde eben zum Abschluss gebracht. Mit dem Urteil "Schuldig: Freispruch"



Naja, es geht im Prinzip ja um diesen Absatz der Urteilsbegründung, und den verstehe ich da anders.



			
				Verfassungsgericht schrieb:
			
		

> Das Parteiverbot erfordert ein „Ausgehen“ auf die Beeinträchtigung oder Beseitigung der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung. *Es ist kein Gesinnungs- oder Weltanschauungsverbot. Vielmehr muss die Partei über das Bekennen ihrer verfassungsfeindlichen Ziele hinaus die Grenze zum Bekämpfen der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung überschreiten.* Dies setzt voraus, dass sie sich durch aktives und planvolles Handeln für ihre Ziele einsetzt und auf die Beeinträchtigung oder Beseitigung der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung hinwirkt. *Nicht erforderlich ist, dass das Handeln der Partei zu einer konkreten Gefahr für die Schutzgüter des Art. 21 Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG führt. Es müssen jedoch konkrete Anhaltspunkte von Gewicht vorliegen, die es zumindest möglich erscheinen lassen, dass das Handeln der Partei erfolgreich sein kann (Potentialität).* Lässt das Handeln einer Partei dagegen noch nicht einmal auf die Möglichkeit eines Erreichens ihrer verfassungsfeindlichen Ziele schließen, bedarf es des präventiven Schutzes der Verfassung durch ein Parteiverbot nicht.



Ich lese das folgendermaßen:

Eine Partei darf verfassungsfeindliche Ziele haben und sich auch öffentlich dazu bekennen.
Ein Verbot kann es erst dann geben, wenn die Partei Schritte unternimmt, die zumindest theoretisch erfolgreich sein könnten. Nach meinem Verständnis wäre das z.B. das Einbringen eines Antrags in den Bundestag, um die Verfassung zu ändern.

Da die NPD in ihrer Geschichte aber noch nicht einmal ein Bundestagsmandat errungen hat, existiert für sie nicht einmal theoretisch die Möglichkeit, die Verfassung zu ändern.

Prinzipiell bin ich übrigens gegen Parteiverbote, denn die Bekämpfung von Symptomen eines Problems halte ich üblicherweise für falsch. Man sieht das ja aktuell in der Türkei. Das Verfassungsgericht entscheidet, dass Erdogan seinen Palast nicht bauen durfte, und keinen schwert es.

Wenn in 10 Jahren dann auf einmal alle deutschen die NPD wählen würden, dann bringt es auch nichts mehr, die NPD zu verbieten. Was wirklich hilft, ist Bildung, Bildung und noch mehr Bildung.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Januar 2017)

Ich drehe keinem das Wort im Mund um. Nur ist es eben so, dass sobald der Holocaust auch nur am Rand erwähnt wird, direkt ein anderes Verbrechen aufgezählt wird, was ja auch xyz...

Es geht auch nicht um die Zahlen. Beim Punkt 'Dimension' geht es mehr um die Maschinerie  hinter den am Ende ca. 6.000.000 Toten. Das ist eben unvergleichbar bis heute.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich drehe keinem das Wort im Mund um. Nur ist es eben so, dass sobald der Holocaust auch nur am Rand erwähnt wird, direkt ein anderes Verbrechen aufgezählt wird, was ja auch xyz...
> 
> Es geht auch nicht um die Zahlen. Beim Punkt 'Dimension' geht es mehr um die Maschinerie  hinter den am Ende ca. 6.000.000 Toten. Das ist eben unvergleichbar bis heute.



Ist es? Vieleicht, oder doch wohl ehr nicht? Betachtet man das Ganze in Zahlen und prozentual gesehen dürften Kolonialmächte wie England, Frankreich in Afrika ehnlich gravierende Todeszahlen zu verantworten haben, ehnliches dürfte auch für Spanien in Südamerika gelten, von den USA und den von ihnen ausgelöschten und in Reservate geferchten nativen Nord-amerikanischen Ureinwohnern mal ganz zu schweigen.

Immerhin hat sich auch keiner in Europa darüber aufgeregt als das deutsche Kaiserreich unzählige Herero nach den Aufständen in die Wüste trieb um sie dort systematisch umkommen zu lassen, aber da ging es ja auch nur um ein paar unzivilisierte Wilde und nicht um einen größenwahnsinnigen Diktator der Europa und seine "zivilisierten" Staaten unterwerfen wollte.

Oder nehmen wir die belgische Herrschaft über den Kongo, man schätzt das dort alleine in 20 Jahren Herrschaft 10 Millionen Einwohner umgekommen sind, durch Unterernährung, Zwangsarbeit und mangelnde medizinische Versorgung:


> *Schon Zeitgenossen schätzten, dass im Kongo-Freistaat die Hälfte der  Einwohner durch Zwangsarbeit, Hunger, die Grausamkeit der Verwaltung  sowie durch Krankheiten ums Leben kam. In den 20 Jahren zwischen der Kongokonferenz und Mark Twains Pamphlet König Leopolds Selbstgespräch  (1905) war die Bevölkerung des Kongo von ursprünglich etwa 25 Millionen  Einwohnern bereits auf 15 Millionen dezimiert.* Twain und andere wiesen  zudem darauf hin, dass ohne die 10 Millionen Toten die Bevölkerung in  jenen 20 Jahren durch natürlichen Zuwachs 30 Millionen zählen würde,  Leopolds Todesbilanz also sogar mit 15 Millionen anzusetzen sei. 1924  ermittelte Belgien dann, dass in Belgisch-Kongo nur noch etwa zehn  Millionen Einwohner lebten. Zum Zeitpunkt des Endes der belgischen  Herrschaft (Unabhängigkeit 1960) waren es 18 Millionen.
> 
> Quelle: Kongograuel – Wikipedia




Das einzige was der Nationalsozialismus auf eine neue Stufe gehievt hat war die schon fast als industriell zu bezeichende Systematik mit der dort "unerwünschte" Personen umgebracht wurden.

Ansonsten dürften wie gesagt andere Staaten von den Zahlen / prozentual nicht minder mehr hinter dem dritten Reich zurück stehen und hatte noch keine Nation je Probleme damit sich unerwünschter Volksgruppen auf entgültige Weise zu entledigen, nur hat es es halt bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wie gesagt, niemand so systematisch hinbekommen wie die Nationalsozialisten (ein hoch auf die industrielle Giftgasproduktion)...

Aber solch unangenhmen Themen und Punkte lässt man lieber in verstaubenden Kisten verrotten, schließlich würden sie bis zu einem gewissen Punkt die "Dimension" der deutschen Vernichtungsmaschinerie schmälern.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2017)

Es geht doch genau darum. Eine derart azsgefeilte Tötungsmaschinerie gab es in dieser Größebordnung gar nicht. 
Von den ganzen anderen Todesopfern der Nazis mal ganz zu schweigen. Darum geht es. 
Es geht darum, dass dieses "ja aber die blabla waren auch grausam" keinen Grund für Relativierung oder Aufrechnung darstellt. 
Du kannst außerdem nicht das entgangene Bevölkerungswachstum als Todesopfer dargestellt werden. Denn dann muss man sämtliche Kriegsopferzahlen neu berechnen.

Und wieso sollen sie in Kisten verrotten? Dass sich die Deutschen eher dem Dritten Reich widmen sollen als Belgisch Kongo (und umgekehrt) ist ja klar, zumal die Quellen aus dieser Zeit ja nicht auf Deutsch sind und somit für deutschsprachige Historiker weitaus unzugänglicher sind. 
Dass nicht jeder Staat die Nationalgeschichte gleichermaßen aufarbeitet mag schon sein, aber das ist kein Grund dafür diese Arbeit zu vernachlässigen.
Das meiste hängt halt direkt mit der Verfügbarkeit der Quellen zusammen. Der Zweite Weltkrieg ist auch deswegen so im Vordergrund, da es noch Zeitzeugen gibt, da vieles noch zugänglicher ist als bspw die Gräuel an den Herero.


----------



## Alreech (19. Januar 2017)

Höcke nennt das Holocaustmahnmal ein "Denkmal der Schande" und wird dafür als Nazi geschmäht ?
Himmel, ich dachte laut dem Historiker Ebehard Jäckel "gibt es Länder in Europa, die uns um dieses Denkmal beneiden.“ Kanzler Schröder wollte sogar das dieses Mahnmal ein Ort ist an den man gerne hingeht...

Tatsächlich ist es wohl kein "Denkmal der Schande", sondern ein "Denkmal des Stolzes" auf die deutsche Vergangenheitsbewältigung. Wir haben den Holocaust so vorbildlich bewältigt das wir damit eine moralisch überlegene Position erreicht haben, was immer gut ist wenn wir andere Nationen kritisieren die aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ja angeblich nichts gelernt haben (Israel, Polen, Litauen, Lettland, Estland...) und die den Frieden gefährden indem sie sich wehren oder die Russen durch einen NATO Beitritt provozieren.

Allerdings ist die Rede von Höcke nicht unkritisch. Beim schnellen überfliegen hab ich hauptsächlich den Eindruck das er dazu aufruft die AfD von ehemaligen Lucke-Anhängern zu säubern und auf einen radikalen Oppositionskurs zu bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es geht doch genau darum. Eine derart azsgefeilte Tötungsmaschinerie gab es in dieser Größebordnung gar nicht.
> Von den ganzen anderen Todesopfern der Nazis mal ganz zu schweigen. Darum geht es.
> Es geht darum, dass dieses "ja aber die blabla waren auch grausam" keinen Grund für Relativierung oder Aufrechnung darstellt.
> Du kannst außerdem nicht das entgangene Bevölkerungswachstum als Todesopfer dargestellt werden. Denn dann muss man sämtliche Kriegsopferzahlen neu berechnen.
> ...



Senir mal ruhig weiter, aber ich kann dir schon jetzt sagen du hast es nicht verstanden und nein, beim Kongo geht es nicht um entgangenes Bevölkerungswachstum, sondern um unter belgischer Kolonialherrschaft real umgekommenen 10 Millionen Einwohnern des Kongo.

Es hat auch keiner behauptet die Art in der man diese Tötung durch die Nationalsozialisten aufgezogen hat wäre nicht einzigartig gewesen, es ging mir nur darum anzumerken das Seefes Annahme das 6.000.000 Tote eine historisch nie dagewesene Anzahl an Opfern dieser Vernichtungspolitik gewesen wären. Historisch gibt es schlicht genug Beispiele dafür das die Zahl der Opfer, oder deren prozentualer Anteil im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der Personengruppe schon öfter locker erreicht wurde.
Trotz dieser Tatsache wird aber immer wieder gerne die Zahl der Opfer als nie dagewesen hingestellt, was halt schlicht falsch ist, einzigartig war, wie angemerkt, lediglich die Effizienz mit der man diese Vernichtung betrieben hat, aber eben nicht die Zahl der Opfer.

Und welche ganzen anderen Todesopfer meinst du? Die Kriegstoten? Da kannst du dann auch gleich mal anfangen aufzurechnen wieviele Tote den wer im ersten Weltkrieg zu verantworten hat, oder die USA und Nordkorea im Koreakrieg, oder die USA in Vietnam, oder, oder, oder.
Das du die jetzt alle in einen Topf mit den Opfern der Säuberungen kippen willst, nur weil im Fall des zweiten Weltkriegs der Agressor Adolf Hitler hieß macht absolut keinen Sinn. Da die Kriegstoten ersteinmal nur indirekt etwas mit den Toten der geplanten und durchgeführten Säuberungen zu tun haben.

*edit* Und nein der zweite Weltkrieg ist nur präsenter weil Hitler den Afront begangen hat das Deutsche Volk als genetisch überlegen hinzustellen und ihm daher ein Recht auf Herrschaft abgeleitet hat, wärend andere europäische Länder und deren Bevölkerung als minderwertig hingestellt wurden. Kein Hahn hätte nach einem Hitler gekräht wen er einfach nur einen Weltkrieg angefangen hätte, ohne Vernichtungspolitik, dann hätte man die deutschen maximal als Kriegstreiber angesehen, ehnlich dem ersten Weltkrieg und es hätte wohl dazu heute im Fernsehn kaum mehr zu sehn gegeben als zum ersten Weltkrieg.
Erst die Rassenpolitik hat den deutschen zum omnipräsenten Monster werden lassen.

Die Herero und andere afrikanische Stämme, welche unter Säuberungen und dem Joch ihrer europäischen Kolonialherren leiden mussten sind nicht präsent weil sich schlicht über Jahrzehnte kein Schwein für ein paar "schwarze Buschmenschen" interessiert hat und etwas davon wissen will, schlicht zu unbedeutend und uninteressant sich mit ein paar "zurückgeblieben Wilden" zu beschäftigen, um das mal mit dem gängigen Weltbild europäischer Kolonialpolitik auszudrücken.

Zeitzeugen gab es dafür lange genug, immerhin ist 1904 auch keine 75 Jahre vor 1933 bzw. 1939 gewesen.
Aber wen es schlicht niemanden interessiert...


----------



## Seeefe (19. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat auch keiner behauptet die Art in der man diese Tötung durch die Nationalsozialisten aufgezogen hat wäre nicht einzigartig gewesen, es ging mir nur darum anzumerken das Seefes Annahme das 6.000.000 Tote eine historisch nie dagewesene Anzahl an Opfern dieser Vernichtungspolitik gewesen wären. Historisch gibt es schlicht genug Beispiele dafür das die Zahl der Opfer, oder deren prozentualer Anteil im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der Personengruppe schon öfter locker erreicht wurde.
> Trotz dieser Tatsache wird aber immer wieder gerne die Zahl der Opfer als nie dagewesen hingestellt, was halt schlicht falsch ist, einzigartig war, wie angemerkt, lediglich die Effizienz mit der man diese Vernichtung betrieben hat, aber eben nicht die Zahl der Opfer.



Da möchte ich doch noch einmal etwas klarstellen. Ich habe nicht behauptet, die 6.Millionen getöteten Juden seien eine nie dagewesene Zahl.

Da hast du mich wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden.

Ich bezog mich auf den vorangegangenen Post von Kusanar. Verbrechen bleibt Verbrechen, ob es nun 130.000 durch die Atombombe, die 6.000.000 durch Konzentrationslager oder die 10.000.000 im Kongo waren, die Hintergründe dieser Toten sind mitunter aber sehr verschieden bzw. mitunter auch anders zu bewerten.

Wie ich aber geschrieben habe, ging es in meiner Anmerkung nicht um die Zahl der Toten. Es hätten auch "nur" 1.000.000 Menschen sein können, an der Maschinerie hinter den Toten hätte es nichts geändert und um die ging es mir. Und wegen dieser ist der Holocaust unvergleichbar.

Du prangerst etwas an, was niemand geschrieben hat.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Senir mal ruhig weiter, aber ich kann dir schon jetzt sagen du hast es nicht verstanden und nein, beim Kongo geht es nicht um entgangenes Bevölkerungswachstum, sondern um unter belgischer Kolonialherrschaft real umgekommenen 10 Millionen Einwohnern des Kongo.


Was habe ich nicht verstanden? Du zitierst einen Wikiartikel in dem steht, die Todesbilanz wäre noch höher einzuschätzen. Dann zitier sowas nicht, wenn du dann jemanden, der darauf eingeht, so hinstellst, als ob er es nicht verstanden hat. 
Doch, in deinem Zitat geht es sehr wohl auch darum, stell mich bitte nicht als dämlich hin. 



> Es hat auch keiner behauptet die Art in der man diese Tötung durch die Nationalsozialisten aufgezogen hat wäre nicht einzigartig gewesen, es ging mir nur darum anzumerken das Seefes Annahme das 6.000.000 Tote eine historisch nie dagewesene Anzahl an Opfern dieser Vernichtungspolitik gewesen wären. Historisch gibt es schlicht genug Beispiele dafür das die Zahl der Opfer, oder deren prozentualer Anteil im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der Personengruppe schon öfter locker erreicht wurde.
> Trotz dieser Tatsache wird aber immer wieder gerne die Zahl der Opfer als nie dagewesen hingestellt, was halt schlicht falsch ist, einzigartig war, wie angemerkt, lediglich die Effizienz mit der man diese Vernichtung betrieben hat, aber eben nicht die Zahl der Opfer.


Wo genau steht diese Annahme? 
Da steht ganz genau "_Beim Punkt 'Dimension' geht es mehr um die Maschinerie hinter den am Ende ca. 6.000.000 Toten. Das ist eben unvergleichbar bis heute." 
_Es wirkt irgendwie dümmlich wenn man im Absatz davor jemandem Unverständnis vorwirft, und am Ende selbst irgendwas reindichtet. Er hat nie geschrieben, dass die Zahl historisch nie dagewesen ist. Diese gezielte Tötungsmaschinerie war historisch nicht dagewesen, sonst nichts. 
Du "senirst" (sic!) über etwas, das so nicht im Post steht. Wirf mir bitte nicht Unverständnis vor, wenn du selbst irgendwas nicht verstehst, das ist peinlich. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und welche ganzen anderen Todesopfer meinst du? Die Kriegstoten? Da kannst du dann auch gleich mal anfangen aufzurechnen wieviele Tote den wer im ersten Weltkrieg zu verantworten hat, oder die USA und Nordkorea im Koreakrieg, oder die USA in Vietnam, oder, oder, oder.
> Das du die jetzt alle in einen Topf mit den Opfern der Säuberungen kippen willst, nur weil im Fall des zweiten Weltkriegs der Agressor Adolf Hitler hieß macht absolut keinen Sinn. Da die Kriegstoten ersteinmal nur indirekt etwas mit den Toten der geplanten und durchgeführten Säuberungen zu tun haben.


Nochmal: Deine super Wikipedia-Quelle sagt lediglich, dass die Todesbilanz anhand des entgangenen Bevölkerungswachstums noch höher ausfällt. Demnach sind alle Kriegsopfer weitaus höher, da auch diese eine Auswirkung auf das Bevölkerungswachstum haben. Ich habe lediglich die Logik deiner Quelle weitergeführt. Wenn du das nicht willst, dann zitier sowas nicht. 
Ähm nein, die Kriegstoten haben sehr wohl auch etwas mit den Säuberungen und dem Überlegenheitsgedanken der "arischen Rasse" zu tun, denn da sah man "Lebensraum im Osten" als legitim und notwendig an, und deswegen sind Kriegstote dort nicht nur indirekt mit Säuberungen verknüpft. Der Feldzug ostwärts war sehr wohl auch ein Produkt der kruden Rassentheorie der Nazis, somit auch die Kriegstoten, die eine direkte Folge davon waren. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Und nein der zweite Weltkrieg ist nur präsenter weil Hitler den Afront begangen hat das Deutsche Volk als genetisch überlegen hinzustellen und ihm daher ein Recht auf Herrschaft abgeleitet hat, wärend andere europäische Länder und deren Bevölkerung als minderwertig hingestellt wurden. Kein Hahn hätte nach einem Hitler gekräht wen er einfach nur einen Weltkrieg angefangen hätte, ohne Vernichtungspolitik, dann hätte man die deutschen maximal als Kriegstreiber angesehen, ehnlich dem ersten Weltkrieg und es hätte wohl dazu heute im Fernsehn kaum mehr zu sehn gegeben als zum ersten Weltkrieg.
> Erst die Rassenpolitik hat den deutschen zum omnipräsenten Monster werden lassen.


Nein, der Zweite Weltkrieg ist präsenter weil er zeitlich näher und damit weitaus greifbarer ist. In den USA ist der Vietnamkrieg auch greifbarer als der Erste Weltkrieg. 
Und ja, auch diese Vernichtungsmaschinerie ist ein Grund dafür, denn sowas war bisher einzigartig. Aber selbst ohne sowas wäre der Zweite Weltkrieg heute ein bestimmendes Thema. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Herero und andere afrikanische Stämme, welche unter Säuberungen und dem Joch ihrer europäischen Kolonialherren leiden mussten sind nicht präsent weil sich schlicht über Jahrzehnte kein Schwein für ein paar "schwarze Buschmenschen" interessiert hat und etwas davon wissen will, schlicht zu unbedeutend und uninteressant sich mit ein paar "zurückgeblieben Wilden" zu beschäftigen, um das mal mit dem gängigen Weltbild europäischer Kolonialpolitik auszudrücken.


Blödsinn. Es gibt so viele Ereignisse oder Prozesse die bisher kaum erschlossen ist, und je weiter diese zurückliegen, desto schlechter sind diese erschlossen. Das hat schlicht und ergreifend mit der Quellenlage zu tun. Willst du das abstreiten? 
Soll ich dir aufzählen welche Probleme es bei den Quellen geben kann und sie bei älteren Quellen (vor 20. Jh) meist gibt? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zeitzeugen gab es dafür lange genug, immerhin ist 1904 auch keine 75 Jahre vor 1933 bzw. 1939 gewesen.
> Aber wen es schlicht niemanden interessiert...


Du erwartest also ernsthaft, dass man 29 Jahre danach die Geschichte aufarbeitet? Vor allem wenn dazwischen noch ein nicht unbedeutendes Ereignis wie der Erste Weltkrieg Europa verwüstet hat? 
Die Leute hatten damals schlicht andere Probleme, nämlich Krieg, Wirtschaftskrise und dann befinden wir uns schon beim Aufstieg Hitlers. Dass Hitler nicht viel an der Aufarbeitung der Geschichte (oder Wissenschaften generell) gelegen ist, muss ich dir wohl nicht erzählen oder? 
Damit man die Vergangenheit aufarbeiten kann, braucht man Zeit sowie eine gewisse zeitliche Distanz (Stichwort 70 Jahre Archivsperre). Dann geht es noch um die Quellenlage generell, wie gut sich ein Thema überhaupt erschließen lässt. 
Und ja, der Schwerpunkt der deutschen Geschichtswissenschaft liegt nunmal auf den beiden Weltkriegen, und hier fokussiert man sich auf Europa. Das ist leider so, aber eine solche Ungleichgewichtung gibt es bei allen Themen durch die gesamte Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist es? Vieleicht, oder doch wohl ehr nicht? Betachtet man das Ganze in Zahlen und prozentual gesehen dürften Kolonialmächte wie England, Frankreich in Afrika ehnlich gravierende Todeszahlen zu verantworten haben, ehnliches dürfte auch für Spanien in Südamerika gelten, von den USA und den von ihnen ausgelöschten und in Reservate geferchten nativen Nord-amerikanischen Ureinwohnern mal ganz zu schweigen.



Willst du jetzt das eine mit dem anderen Aufwiegen oder worum geht es?
Jeder Art von Genozid ist ein Verbrechen, egal wer es wo macht.
Der Unterschied zu Hitler ist nur, dass er das auf eine Weise gemacht hat, wie es zuvor noch nie geschehen ist und das ist noch mal verwerflicher als alles davor oder danach.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu Hitler ist nur, dass er das auf eine Weise gemacht hat, wie es zuvor noch nie geschehen ist und das ist noch mal verwerflicher als alles davor oder danach.



In der Amerikanischen Geschichte finden sich Beispiele wo ganze Indianerstämme in irgendwelchen Lagern verschwunden sind. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Januar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> In der Amerikanischen Geschichte finden sich Beispiele wo ganze Indianerstämme in irgendwelchen Lagern verschwunden sind. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


Wurden die auch vergast weil sie einer anderen Religion angehörten?


----------



## Kusanar (20. Januar 2017)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde die absichtliche Bombardierung von Zivilisten mit Atombomben genauso verwerflich wie die systematische Vernichtung eines Volkes. Ich sehe da keinen großen moralischen Unterschied... um sowas durchzuführen, muss man in beiden Fällen skrupellos sein. Da sind definitiv Grenzen überschritten. *Falsch ist falsch. Es gibt kein "fälscher" oder "weniger falsch".*

Hier wird nicht der sinnlose Tod von Millionen Juden verharmlost, es wird der sinnlose Tod von knapp 200.000 Japanern verharmlost! Jedes Menschenleben zählt, egal ob Japaner, Jude, Indianer oder afrikanischer Flüchtling! Und wer hier meint, dass der Tote des einen Volkes mehr zählt als der eines anderen Volkes, und sei es nur der äußeren Umstände wegen, der möge sich doch bitte um ein lauschiges Plätzchen bei der AfD oder NPD bewerben...


PS: Sorry dass ich hier schon wieder Offtopic bringe...


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

Hat doch niemand behauptet. Aber der Abwurf der Atombombe lässt sich nicht mit dem Holocaust vergleichen und zwar nicht aus dem Grund, Juden sind mehr wert als Japaner, sondern weil die Umstände, Motive und Hintergründe komplett andere waren.

Und generell sehe ich das eher so, es gibt vielleicht kein weniger falsch, aber man kann Gräueltaten schon unterteilen, denn die Geschichte hat gezeigt. Wenn man denkt es geht nicht schlimmer, wird es von irgendetwas wieder überboten.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil finde die absichtliche Bombardierung von Zivilisten mit Atombomben genauso verwerflich wie die systematische Vernichtung eines Volkes. Ich sehe da keinen großen moralischen Unterschied... um sowas durchzuführen, muss man in beiden Fällen skrupellos sein.



Die Frage ist jetzt, wie viele Tote die Invasion der Japanischen Insel gekostet hätte?
Mehr als 200.000 Menschen?
Mehr eine 1.000.000 Menschen?
Oder gar 10.000.000 Menschen?
Das weiß niemand.
Fakt ist, dass die Landung in der Normandie rund 200.000 Menschen das Leben gekostet hat.
Aber es lässt sich durchaus abschätzen, dass die Invasion Japans und die Eroberung Tokios sicher 10 Mal so viele Menschenleben gekostet hätte und da die USA nun mal die Atombombe hatte, war es schlicht Kalkül, sie einzusetzen anstatt eine Invasion zu versuchen.
Japan hätte -- anstatt die Sowjets um Hilfe bei Verhandlungen zu bitten -- die Drohung der USA ernst nehmen sollen. Haben sie aber nicht.
Ich weiß nicht, warum -- weil die Japaner zu stolz waren? Weil sie nicht dachten, dass die USA diese Waffe einsetzen würden? 
Und nach den Atomwaffen wusste jeder auf der Welt, zu was diese Waffen imstande sind.
Kann durchaus sein, dass die atomare Abschreckung des Kalten Krieges genau deswegen auch gewirkt hatte und es deswegen nicht zu einem erneuten Einsatz kam.
Wer weiß, wie der kalte Krieg verlaufen wäre, wenn niemand jemals die Wirkung der Atomwaffen direkt gesehen hätte.

Aber egal. Ist ja nicht Thema des Threads.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wurden die auch vergast weil sie einer anderen Religion angehörten?



Nein, die lies man elendig an europäischen Krankheiten krepieren, weil sie nach damaligem Verständniss minderwertig und im Weg waren. Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (,,,)schließlich würden sie bis zu einem gewissen Punkt die "Dimension" der deutschen Vernichtungsmaschinerie schmälern.



Wuerdest Du sie denn gerne "geschmaelert" sehen? Oder wenigstens ein bisschen relativiert? Denn Dein Beitrag enthaelt zwar viele Zahlen, aber unterm Strich nicht wirklich eine Aussage. Dafuer laedt er zu Interpretationen ein.

Angebot. Ich setze mich fuer eine Entfernung des Dich ja scheinbar sehr stoerenden Holocaust-Mahnmals ein ... und Du Dich dafuer, dass die ganzen Goethe-Parks, Schillerplaetze und Mozart-Strassen umbenannt werden. Denn das ist ja schliesslich noch laenger her als der Holocaust. Schnee von vorvorgestern quasi und anderswo gab es schliesslich auch Dichter und Komponisten. Deal? Wie, Nein?

Ich mag das Mahnmal auch nicht. Das liegt aber weniger am Mahnmal und mehr daran, woran es erinnert. Und wenn ich mir so manche braune Gruetze hier durchlese, glaube ich eher, dass wir zu wenig davon haben ...



Nightslaver schrieb:


>



Deplatziert, findest Du nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da möchte ich doch noch einmal etwas klarstellen. Ich habe nicht behauptet, die 6.Millionen getöteten Juden seien eine nie dagewesene Zahl.
> 
> Da hast du mich wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden.



Ja habe ich, ich hab das mit der Maschinerie dahinter wohl überlesen. Mein Fehler.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was habe ich nicht verstanden? Du zitierst einen Wikiartikel in dem steht, die Todesbilanz wäre noch höher einzuschätzen. Dann zitier sowas nicht, wenn du dann jemanden, der darauf eingeht, so hinstellst, als ob er es nicht verstanden hat.
> Doch, in deinem Zitat geht es sehr wohl auch darum, stell mich bitte nicht als dämlich hin.



Mach ich nicht, schafst du momentan schon ganz alleine, oder denkst du ich habe die relevante Stelle umsonst noch extra dick hervor gehoben:



> *Schon Zeitgenossen schätzten, dass im Kongo-Freistaat die Hälfte der   Einwohner durch Zwangsarbeit, Hunger, die Grausamkeit der Verwaltung   sowie durch Krankheiten ums Leben kam. In den 20 Jahren zwischen der Kongokonferenz und Mark Twains Pamphlet König Leopolds Selbstgespräch  (1905) war die Bevölkerung des Kongo von ursprünglich etwa 25 Millionen  Einwohnern bereits auf 15 Millionen dezimiert.
> 
> verfassungsfeindlich? egal!*



Twain Schätzungen bzgl. des Bevölkerungswachstums und damit theoretisch wesentlich höheren Opferzahlen interessieren mich da absolut nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt das eine mit dem anderen Aufwiegen oder worum geht es?
> Jeder Art von Genozid ist ein Verbrechen, egal wer es wo macht.
> Der Unterschied zu Hitler ist nur, dass er das auf eine Weise gemacht hat, wie es zuvor noch nie geschehen ist und das ist noch mal verwerflicher als alles davor oder danach.



Nein der Unterschied ist mMn. das Hitler es nicht an ein paar "Wilden" aus Afrika gemacht hat sondern Europäer vergast hat und die auf eine Stufe mit dem Leben all jener Menschen gestellt hat die nach europäischer Kolonialansicht ja sowieso weniger Wert waren als die des "zivilisierten" Europäers.

Hätte Hitler 6 Millionen Afrikaner statt europäischen Juden umgebracht wäre der Aufschrei wohl wesentlich geringer gewesen, schließlich hat auch niemand danach gekräht das im belgischen Kongo 10 Millionen Kongonesen umgebracht wurden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wurden die auch vergast weil sie einer anderen Religion angehörten?



Vieleicht wären sie es wen es damals schon Giftgas gegeben hätte? Wer weiß das schon?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt, wie viele Tote die Invasion der Japanischen Insel gekostet hätte?
> Mehr als 200.000 Menschen?
> Mehr eine 1.000.000 Menschen?
> Oder gar 10.000.000 Menschen?
> Das weiß niemand.



Es gab Hochrechnungen, das US-Militär rechnete mit etwa 1 Million Toten und Verwundeten auf eigener Seite und mindestens bis zu 10.000.000 Toten und Verwundeten auf der Seite Japans. Je nachdem wie bereitwillig sich die japanische Zivilbevölkerung in die Verteidigung des japanischen Festlandes einspannen lassen würde. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Landung in der Normandie rund 200.000 Menschen das Leben gekostet hat.



Auf Seiten der Alliierten waren es "nur" ca. 67.500 Tote. Auf deutscher Seite etwa 50.000 Tote, wobei es an den Stränden viele Fälle gab in denen Deutsche, die sich ergaben, trotzdem erschossen wurden, aus Rache für den Widerstand bei der Landung und damit verbundenen Opfer.

Keine Ahnung wo du da Zahlen als Fakten hernehmen willst die von 200.000 Toten bei der Landung in der Normandie sprechen...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Japan hätte -- anstatt die Sowjets um Hilfe bei Verhandlungen zu bitten -- die Drohung der USA ernst nehmen sollen. Haben sie aber nicht.
> Ich weiß nicht, warum -- weil die Japaner zu stolz waren? Weil sie nicht dachten, dass die USA diese Waffe einsetzen würden?



Man glaubte schlicht nicht das die USA über eine solche Waffe verfügen würden. Warum sollte man auch? Das Projekt war geheim und es gab vorher keine Atombomben, oder etwas das mit ihnen vergleichbar gewesen wäre.
Woran sollte man es also festmachen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und nach den Atomwaffen wusste jeder auf der Welt, zu was diese Waffen imstande sind.



Na dieser Punkt rechtfertigt natürlich den Einsatz, keine Frage...



JePe schrieb:


> Wuerdest Du sie denn gerne "geschmaelert" sehen? Oder wenigstens ein bisschen relativiert? Denn Dein Beitrag enthaelt zwar viele Zahlen, aber unterm Strich nicht wirklich eine Aussage. Dafuer laedt er zu Interpretationen ein.



Ist doch gut wen meine Meinung da nicht durchschwingt, entsprechend die Zahlen und Fakten neutral gehalten sind. Das ist mehr als so manch anderes Medium heutzutage von sich behaupten kann. 



JePe schrieb:


> Angebot. Ich setze mich fuer eine Entfernung des Dich ja scheinbar sehr stoerenden Holocaust-Mahnmals ein ... und Du Dich dafuer, dass die ganzen Goethe-Parks, Schillerplaetze und Mozart-Strassen umbenannt werden. Denn das ist ja schliesslich noch laenger her als der Holocaust. Schnee von vorvorgestern quasi und anderswo gab es schliesslich auch Dichter und Komponisten. Deal? Wie, Nein?
> 
> Ich mag das Mahnmal auch nicht. Das liegt aber weniger am Mahnmal und mehr daran, woran es erinnert. Und wenn ich mir so manche braune Gruetze hier durchlese, glaube ich eher, dass wir zu wenig davon haben ...



Ich war schon am Holocaust Mahnmal, hier in Berlin, und habe auch kein Problem damit, auch wen ich es persöhnlich in der Form wie es gestaltet wurde nicht passend finde und es sich als Kostenintensiv entpupt hat da die Beton-Stelen immer wieder durch die Witterung und Besucher beschädigt werden.
Aber das heißt nicht das ich das Mahnmal an und für sich ablehene. Allerdings kenne ich auch das Mahnmal welches Israel für den Holocaust hat und muss sagen, ich finde es passender.

Für das Verbrechen das Hitler und die Deutschen damals begangen haben sollte es aber ohne Frage ein öffentliches Mahnmal geben und zwar auch genau da wo es ist im Herzen der Gesellschaft, der Mitte Berlins, wo es täglich jeder sehen kann und daran erinnert wird wohin Irrsin Menschen treiben kann.

Das bedeutet aber auch nicht das ich mir deshalb irgend eine Erbschuld aufreden lasse für etwas das eine Generation getan hat in welcher ich noch nicht einmal geboren war und entsprechend direkt in den Bückbüßergang verfallen muss.

Mahnen heißt schließlich nicht büßen und erinnern nicht automatisch persöhnliche Schuld an etwas zu haben.

So, jetzt hast du meine persöhnliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2017)

*JePe* 

Ich glaube, es geht weniger um das Mahnmal, als mehr um den Umgang mit der historischen Schuld. Ich kenne selbst Juden, die meinen, dass wir Deutschen da einen zu großen Schuldkomplex haben. Und wenn Jugendliche von den Grünen auf die Deutschlandfahne pissen, die Linksautonomen "Deutschland verrecke" und "Deutschland, du Stück *******" skandieren und die Vizepräsidentin des Deutschen Bundestags da mitmarschiert, dann scheint jawohl auch irgendwas in diesem Land nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Laudian (20. Januar 2017)

Darf ich noch einmal daran erinnern, dass es hier um das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD geht ? Ihr kommt doch extrem weit vom Thema ab.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## JanJake (20. Januar 2017)

Verstehe auch gerade nicht was der Zweite Weltkrieg mit dem NPD Verbot zu tun hat! 

Nur dazu, Geschichte wird von Siegern geschrieben und hat oft nichts mit der Wahrheit zu tun. 

Aber mal zum NPD Verbot! 

Klar, die Partei ist Rechts. Was ist daran Schlimm? Genau, viele beschweren sich darüber und sehe darin die Wiederkehr des 3. Reichs. Bla Bla Bla !!! Aber wo ist das Problem? Das Grundgesetz sagt, ich darf meine Meinung Frei äußern. Wenn sich da jemand hinstellt und irgendwas über Ausländer oder was weiß ich sagt und  niemanden Beleidigt oder auf wen Hetzt, ist es okay! Ist es komplett mit dem Gesetz vereinbar! 

Damit hat die NPD auch nichts unrechtes getan. 

Wenn die deren Meinung sind und das Vertreten, können die das gerne Demokratisch tun!

Jetzt gibt es immer wieder Idioten die das mit Gewalt versuchen! Ja es gibt Rechte Gewalt. Teilweise verstehe ich da auch den Hintergrund. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch Linke Gewalt. Die sieht aber dabei NIEMAND! 

Auf denen wird dann herum gehackt und gesagt, die NPD ist gewaltbereit oder sonst was! Haben die jemals irgendwo gesagt man muss Gewalt anwenden oder sonst was? Nein! Und Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall! 

Problem kommt jetzt aber!

Jemand will eine Partei verbieten! 

Damit sind wir dann aber nicht mehr Demokratisch, sondern Diktieren das Denken von Leuten! Das ist eine Diktatur, aber das sieht dabei keiner! Aber weil die alle Rechts sind und auch Rechts denken, muss man die verbieten und unterbinden. 

Damit sind wir genau an der gleichen Stelle wie Hitler vor über 70Jahren! Daran denkt aber keiner!

Und genau das ist der Punkt! Die NPD will man wegen deren Politischen Ansichten und einigen Gewaltbereiten verbieten. Dann aber bitte auch die Linke, denn da gibt es auch Gewaltbereite und wenn wir schon dabei sind die CDU auch, denn dort ist fast jeder Doktortitel erstunken und erlogen! Und ich will nicht das BETRÜPER! mich in der Welt vertreten. 

Aber spinnen wir das noch weiter! Die Katholische Kirche kann Kinder vergewaltigen und keiner von denen Landet im Bau. Warum? Es ist ja die Kirche! Der größte Massenmörder der Welt, der auch noch mit freunden überall sein darf! Der Islam genau das gleiche! Dort wurde jetzt erst wieder der Sex mit Kindern erlaubt! Aber da beschwert sich keiner drüber! Hauptsache die böse NPD, die sowieso kaum Anhänger hat, muss von der Bildfläche verschwinden!

Wenn man schon danach geht was Verboten gehört, dann bitte alles! Und nicht nur das eine! Aber damit wären wir dann wieder direkt da wo man 1945 aufgehört hat! In einer Welt wo einem alles vorgeschrieben wird!


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Verstehe auch gerade nicht was der Zweite Weltkrieg mit dem NPD Verbot zu tun hat!
> 
> Nur dazu, Geschichte wird von Siegern geschrieben und hat oft nichts mit der Wahrheit zu tun.



Wegen solchen Aussagen. Da kommt mir ja die Galle hoch. Du hast es nicht ausgeschmückt, aber ich kann mir ganz genau denken, was kommen würde. Auch angesichts der darauf folgenden Zeilen. 



JanJake schrieb:


> Klar, die Partei ist Rechts. Was ist daran Schlimm? Genau, viele beschweren sich darüber und sehe darin die Wiederkehr des 3. Reichs. Bla Bla Bla !!! Aber wo ist das Problem? Das Grundgesetz sagt, ich darf meine Meinung Frei äußern. Wenn sich da jemand hinstellt und irgendwas über Ausländer oder was weiß ich sagt und  niemanden Beleidigt oder auf wen Hetzt, ist es okay! Ist es komplett mit dem Gesetz vereinbar!



Würde die NPD eine größere Rolle spielen, wäre sie wohl verboten worden, zumindest den Richtern nach. Salopp gesagt war die NPD den Richtern nicht einflussreich genug. 

Man muss nicht hetzen um gegen bzw. eine Gefahr für die demokratische Grundordnung zu sein. 

Aus der Pressemitteilung zum Urteil des BVG: 

"[FONT=open_sansweb]Die Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands (NPD) vertritt ein auf die Beseitigung der bestehenden freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung gerichtetes politisches Konzept. Sie will die bestehende Verfassungsordnung durch einen an der ethnisch definierten „Volksgemeinschaft“ ausgerichteten autoritären Nationalstaat ersetzen. Ihr politisches Konzept missachtet die Menschenwürde und ist mit dem Demokratieprinzip unvereinbar."  - [/FONT]https://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/DE/2017/bvg17-004.html

Bestätigt sich unter anderem durch einen Blick in den Frage und Antwort Bereich der NPD: 

" _Demokratisch sind wir nicht nur deshalb, weil wir eine wahre Volksherrschaft an die Stelle der liberalistischen Parteien- und Interessengruppenherrschaft setzen wollen, sondern auch, weil wir entschieden für eine deutsche Volksherrschaft statt einer multikulturellen Bevölkerungsherrschaft eintreten.

Eine „multikulturelle Demokratie“ ist nicht vorstellbar, sondern Demokratie ist immer an ein konkretes, homogenes Staatsvolk gebunden und somit nur als Nationaldemokratie authentisch. Deshalb trägt unsere Partei das Attribut „nationaldemokratisch“ im Namen._ " - https://npd.de/ist-die-npd-eine-antidemokratische-partei/


Hier wird nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, aber das wäre ja auch ein Schuss ins eigene Bein, würde man öffentlich hetzen. Aber allein diese paar Zeilen lassen schon darauf schließen, was das BVG in der Pressemitteilung oben erörtert hat. Eine "wahre Volksherrschaft" im Sinne der NPD bedeutet, Millionen von Menschen Grundrechte abzusprechen, die Ihnen unser Grundgesetz gewährt.

Wenn ich mir selbst ausmale, wie die Welt für mich aussehen würde, würde die NPD regieren, ich glaube mich könnte das kleine Wort "Polnisch" in meinem polizeilichen Führungszeugnis, obwohl ich selbst noch nicht einmal weiß wieso es dort steht, teuer zu stehen kommen  





JanJake schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es immer wieder Idioten die das mit Gewalt versuchen! Ja es gibt Rechte Gewalt. Teilweise verstehe ich da auch den Hintergrund. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch Linke Gewalt. Die sieht aber dabei NIEMAND!



Schon einmal etwas von der RAF gehört? Diese hat die Bundesrepublik über Jahrzehnte ordentlich auf Trapp gehalten. Und die RAF ist nun eher dem linken Spektrum zuzuordnen, nicht dem rechten. Aber es ist doch momentan immer das selbe. Ob man nun über linksextreme oder rechtsextreme diskutiert, es werden immer beide Seiten in den Raum geworfen und gegeneinander ausgespielt. 





JanJake schrieb:


> Problem kommt jetzt aber!
> 
> Jemand will eine Partei verbieten!
> 
> ...



Es geht hier weder um die katholische Kirche, noch Herrn zu Guttenberg oder die Linke. Es geht hier um das Verbotsverfahren über die NPD und damit hat alles andere nichts zu tun. Ich muss nicht hetzen, oder Leute schlagen um gegen unsere demokratische Grundordnung zu sein und diese abschaffen zu wollen oder zumindest so abändern wollen, dass Menschen in unserem Land am Ende Grundrechte verlieren aufgrund ihrer Abstammung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas von der RAF gehört? Diese hat die Bundesrepublik über Jahrzehnte ordentlich auf Trapp gehalten. Und die RAF ist nun eher dem linken Spektrum zuzuordnen, nicht dem rechten. Aber es ist doch momentan immer das selbe. Ob man nun über linksextreme oder rechtsextreme diskutiert, es werden immer beide Seiten in den Raum geworfen und gegeneinander ausgespielt.



Die RAF hat aber nicht einfach irgendwelche Bürger oder Einwanderer oder Asylsuchende angegriffen, die RAF hat die Spitze von Politik und Wirtschaft angegriffen.
Als normaler Bürger musstest du jetzt nicht direkt Angst haben. Vor Rechtsextremisten musst du eher Angst haben, da sie eher unbeteiligte angreifen.

Ich halte den rechten Terror für gefährlicher als den linken Terror. Daher macht es mir nichts aus, wenn Gerichte prüfen, ob man die eine oder andere rechte Partei nicht verbieten sollte.
Mir fällt jetzt auch keine Partei ein, die linksextrem ist und die Sympathisanten hat, die gewaltbereit sind.

Und, die NPD ist schlicht zu unbedeutend geworden, als dass sich da noch ein Verbot lohnt. Sehe ich jedenfalls so.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

Zwar waren die Hauptziele der RAF Menschen in mehr oder weniger wichtigen Positionen, dennoch wurden auch Zivilisten Opfer der RAF, beispielsweise die Entführung der Lufthansamaschine Landshut. Banküberfälle und ähnliches gehen auch aufs Konto der RAF.

Ich würde jetzt auch nicht soweit gehen, dass man als "normaler Bürger" vor den rechten Gruppen Angst haben muss, in manchen Orten in Ostdeutschland sieht die sache vielleicht anders aus, aber ich rede jetzt vom großen Ganzen.

Aber im Grunde ging es mir nur darum noch einmal in Erinnerung zu rufen, dass es in der Geschichte der BRD einen sehr langen Zeitabschnitt gibt, in der der "Terror von Links" die Öffentlichkeit bewegt hat, der Rechtsextremismus währenddessen nur eine Nebenrolle (wenn überhaupt) gespielt hat.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Ich finde, dass der Rechtsextremismus immer eine große Rolle gespielt hat, nur wurde er ständig klein geredet, vor allem von Leuten, die die gleichen rechten Einstellungen hatten und haben und sich in den Parteien der Union versteckt haben.
Sieht man doch sehr gut an der NSU Sache, was da für Pannen und Unfähigkeiten passiert und vorgekommen sind. Das kann man sich nicht schön reden und zeigt meiner Meinung, dass das Land schon eher auf dem Rechte Auge blind ist als auf dem linken.
Und der letzte Versuch die NPD zu verbieten, war ja auch eher dilettantisch. Wenn 2/3 der Leute, die in der NPD sind, vom Verfassungsschutz bezahlt werden und sich die Verfassungsschützer der Bundesländer gegenseitig bespitzen, stimmt was Grundlegendes nicht beim Geheimdienst.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte den Rechtsextremismus nun auch nicht kleinreden, nur eben sagen das unsere Bundesrepublik schon von beiden Seiten aufs Korn genommen worden ist, mal mehr von der einen mal mehr von der anderen Seite.

Nicht von der Hand zu weisen lässt sich aber, dass unsere Justiz sich mit dem Rechtsextremismus doch schwieriger tut (oder auch umständlicher) als mit Linksextremismus. Bestes und gleichzeitig traurigstes Beispiel ist wohl der NSU-Prozess.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Man darf nichts außer Acht lassen und immer überprüfen. Keine Frage.
Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, was die da bei der Linkspartei überwachen ist das schon arg lächerlich.
Da könntest du auch genauso ein paar CSU Schwätzer überwachen. Das passiert jedoch nicht.

Na ja, auch egal. Die NPD bleibt bestehen und die paar Hansel, die da noch labern, sind praktisch egal.
Was Bernd Höcke labert, ist jedoch harter Tobak und -- wie heißt die CDU Tussi noch, die gerade ausgetreten ist? Erika Steinbach, oder?
Na, die hat jedenfalls einen Stuss gelabert. Meine Fresse.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Januar 2017)

War aber auch klar, dass dieser Thread, wie bereits die meisten vorher zur thematisierten rechten Gefahr, von einschlägiger Seite wieder in die stete Gleichsetzungsbemühung rechts=links gedrückt werden soll. Das immer wieder gleiche und trotzdem nie zutreffende: "die bösen Linken aber auch - Mimimimi" ...  und zwar so ganz ohne Rücksicht auf die sowohl bestehenden Unterschiede der "Qualität" und Quantität der Straftaten, wie auch der auf dem rechten Auge eher blind agierenden Staatsmacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

In jedem Beet findet sich Unkraut, hat man ja immer mal wieder erleben dürfen bei unbedarften Äußerungen. Übertriebenen Patriotismus sollte man ertragen können so lange man sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt. Ewig gestrige wird man immer und überall finden aber eine Gefahr sehe ich auch nicht darin da die Masse die Geschichte kennt mit allen Auswirkungen und so etwas wohl bestimmt nicht wieder haben will.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Wobei die NDP die Begründung, das sie zu unbedeutend sind, ja auch für die Wahl missbrauchen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: extra 3 - Der Irrsinn der Woche | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - extra 3 (19.1.)


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Januar 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> die Linksfaschos



Definiere uns bitte einmal Linksfaschismus. Dann hat man eine Diskussionsgrundlage und nicht nur dummes Geschwätz.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die NDP die Begründung, das sie zu unbedeutend sind, ja auch für die Wahl missbrauchen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hier finde ich noch besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2017)

Ich finde den Kunstbegriff "Linksfaschismus" wirklich interessant. Wird halt meist von jenen genutzt, die keine Ahnung davon haben was denn die Merkmale des Faschismus sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2017)

Könnte sich auf das Klima der Intoleranz und die moralische Überheblichkeit der Gutmenschen beziehen. Auf die immer wieder berichtete Tatsache, dass jemand, der sich zur AfD bekennt, mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und beruflichen Nachteilen zu rechnen hat. Die Ausladung  aus Hotels für Parteiangehörige, die Aufkündigung von Veranstaltungsräumen seitens der Besitzer aus Angst vor linken "Racheakten". Die Abschaltung der Lichter am erfurter Dom bei einer Kundgebung der AfD. Die ständigen Stigmatisierungen, Diffamierungen und Dämonisierungen aus der Presse und aus der Politik der Etablierten. Die herabwürdigenden Begriffe wie postfaktisch, rechtspopulistisch, Wutbürger etc., die teilweise schon zu Wörtern des Jahres gewählt wurden. In alldem kann man durchaus schon faschistische Züge sehen, zumindest aber ist es eine Belastung für eine angeblich freiheitliche demokratische Gesellschaft.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2017)

Ich würde eher sagen, wie es in den Wald hinein schallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Unabhängig vom Thema muss man auch so viel Rückgrat haben, solche Sachen auszuhalten. 

Die FDP würde sich wünschen solch eine Publicity zu haben, wie die AfD.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Könnte sich auf das Klima der Intoleranz und die moralische Überheblichkeit der Gutmenschen beziehen.


Ach, und die AfD macht das nicht? Ich finde es sowieso immer Interessant, dass alle, die etwas gegen die AfD sagen, sofort als Gutmenschen tituliert werden.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die ständigen Stigmatisierungen, Diffamierungen und Dämonisierungen


Das macht die AfD gegenüber anderen Gruppen genauso.
Die AfD ist doch selber Schuld, dass man sie in die rechte Ecke stellt. Da haben deren Parteiangehörige kräftig dran mitgearbeitet. Aber stattdessen wird immer der Finger auf die böse "Lügenpresse" gezeigt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2017)

Aus der AfD höre ich Beschwerden darüber auch nur äußerst selten. Der Diskurs ist ja längst vergiftet. Kalkhofe hat es zuletzt auf den Punkt gebracht (mal wieder). 

Eine Weihnachtsansprache von Oliver Kalkofe - YouTube


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Könnte sich auf das Klima der Intoleranz und die moralische Überheblichkeit der Gutmenschen beziehen. Auf die immer wieder berichtete Tatsache, dass jemand, der sich zur AfD bekennt, mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und beruflichen Nachteilen zu rechnen hat. Die Ausladung  aus Hotels für Parteiangehörige, die Aufkündigung von Veranstaltungsräumen seitens der Besitzer aus Angst vor linken "Racheakten". Die Abschaltung der Lichter am erfurter Dom bei einer Kundgebung der AfD. Die ständigen Stigmatisierungen, Diffamierungen und Dämonisierungen aus der Presse und aus der Politik der Etablierten. Die herabwürdigenden Begriffe wie postfaktisch, rechtspopulistisch, Wutbürger etc., die teilweise schon zu Wörtern des Jahres gewählt wurden. In alldem kann man durchaus schon faschistische Züge sehen, zumindest aber ist es eine Belastung für eine angeblich freiheitliche demokratische Gesellschaft.



Definiere mir bitte Linksfaschismus.
 Postfaktisch ist ein ganz normales Wort, genauso wie rechtpopulistisch ein ganz normaler Begriff ist. Die AfD ist nunmal rechtpopulistisch. Und das Wort "Gutmensch" ist in rechten Kreisen auch kein Begriff der Stigmatisierung oder Diffamierung, nein. Kennt man ja hier auch aus dem Forum zur Genüge. 
Darf ich dir ein paar herabwürdigende Worte aus dem rechten Spektrum nennen? Gutmensch, Willkommensklatscher, Volksverräter, Lügenpresse, weltfremd, hört man alles auch von rechtspopulistischen Parteien. Ist das Faschismus? Deiner Meinung zumindest faschistoid, aber faschistoid kann einiges sein, und nur weil irgendwas ein Element des Faschismus beinhaltet, ist es noch kein Faschismus.
Trotzdem jammern diese Leute über die bösen Linksfaschisten, irgendwie paradox.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2017)

Ich habe zum Begriff Licksfaschismus meinen Senf bereits dazugegeben. Weiß nicht, was ich darüber hinaus noch definieren könnte. Ja, Volksverräter wurde zum Unwort des Jahres gekürt, während postfaktisch zum Wort des Jahres gekürt wurde. Und wieso hört man so oft die rechtspopulistische AfD bei seriösen Medien? Auf Spiegel Online z.B findet man dieses Adjektiv beinahe immer vor den 3 Buchstaben AfD. Warum hört man dann nicht konsequenterweise auch Begriffe wie linkspopulistisch? Nie gesehen. Auch die Begriffe Bahnhofsklatscher, Teddywerfer etc. sehe ich dort nie, während mir Begriffe wie Wütbürger und postfaktisch häufig ins Auge springen. Kann sein, dass ich da eine verquere Wahrnehmung habe, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob von seriösen Medien sehr viel mehr gegen Rechts etwas gesagt wird als gegen Links und seriöse Medien bestimmen das öffentliche Bild. Und wieso gehst du nicht auf die anderen Punkte ein, die ich genannt habe? Findste das in Ordnung, wenn jemand in seiner Gemeinde vom Pastor angefeindet wird, weil er die Programmatik der AfD bejaht? Wenn von AfD'lern Zimmerbuchungen storniert werden, weil sie AfD'ler sind? Wenn man Arbeitsverträge vorgelegt bekommt, in denen steht, dass man keine Zugehörigkeit zur AfD haben darf? Wenn etwas dem Linksfaschismus nahekommt, dann das. Und mehr habe ich dazu einfach nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

Ist vielleicht sogar das zu weite Links nicht schon das neue Rechts? Und wer von denen würde seine wirkliche Gesinnung preisgeben ohne dabei das Hemd zu beflecken


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2017)

"Linksfaschismus" wird in der Politikwissenschaft in der Form gar nicht verwendet, das ist nur ein - ziemlich reaktionärer - Begriff von eher Rechtsorientierten, die alles links ihrerseits in eine Schublade werfen.


----------



## Alreech (22. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kunstbegriff "Linksfaschismus" wirklich interessant. Wird halt meist von jenen genutzt, die keine Ahnung davon haben was denn die Merkmale des Faschismus sind.



Die Merkmale des Faschismus sind die Ablehnung eines übertrieben (neoliberalen) Individualismus und die Aufhebung des Gegensatzes von Arbeiterklasse und Kapital.
Sagt einer der es wissen muß, nämlich Mussolini. Der hat ihn schließlich erfunden, nachdem er lange Zeit in Italien Anfüher der Linken gewesen ist.
Im Faschismus entscheidet nicht das Ich, sondern das Wir.
Mussolini - THE DOCTRINE OF FASCISM

Alternativ kann man den Faschismus als höchste Stufe des Imperialismus sehen (da gibt es einige gute Texte aus dem Russland der 30er und 40er Jahre dazu) dann wäre aber auch die SPD nichts anderes als der Linke Flügel der NSDAP... (Sozialfaschismus).


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Januar 2017)

Faschismus ist, zumindest wenn man nach Mussolini geht, in erster Linie eine auf eine Führerpersönlichkeit ausgerichtete extrem nationalistische, antiliberale und vor allem auch antikommunistische Bewegung. Das moderne "links" hat üblicherweise keine Führungspersönlichkeiten im Sinne Mussolinis, ist nicht nationalistisch, nicht antiliberal (nur antineoliberal) und nicht antikommunistisch im mussolinschen Sinn.
Und anders als im Kontext Mussolini ist der Begriff Faschismus nicht besetzt, denn sonst hat sich keine Regierung und kein Regime selbst als Faschist bezeichnet. Allein der Zusammenhang mit Mussolini als Führer und dem extremen Nationalismus zeigt doch, wie Schwachsinnig der Begriff "Linksfaschismus" ist.

Wenn man so will könnte man z.B. im Stalinismus faschistische Züge sehen, aber moderne Linke mit Faschismus in Verbindung zu bringen, nur weil sie bestimmte Weltanschauungen ablehnen, die sich nicht mit ihren Wertevorstellungen vereinen lassen, ist absoluter Blödsinn. Nach der Logik wäre jeder einzelne politisch denkende Mensch ein Faschist.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Merkmale des Faschismus sind die Ablehnung eines übertrieben (neoliberalen) Individualismus und die Aufhebung des Gegensatzes von Arbeiterklasse und Kapital.
> Sagt einer der es wissen muß, nämlich Mussolini. Der hat ihn schließlich erfunden, nachdem er lange Zeit in Italien Anfüher der Linken gewesen ist.
> Im Faschismus entscheidet nicht das Ich, sondern das Wir.
> Mussolini - THE DOCTRINE OF FASCISM
> ...



Sämtliche Faschismen haben eines gemeinsam: 
-Antimarxistisch 
Und Antimarxistisch sind Linke normalerweise eher weniger, zumindest nicht derart radikal. 
-Antiparlamentarisch (nicht antidemokratisch), es geht darum nur eine Partei zu haben, nur eine Bewegung sozusagen, aber innerhalb dieser Bewegung kann man wählen. Mag aus unserer Sicht antidemokratisch sein, aber ist eigentlich nur antiparlamentarisch. 
-Führerkult, man braucht einen charismatischen Anführer an der Spitze, sonst funktioniert das System nicht. 

Dann gibt es noch ein paar weitere Aspekte wie Militarismus, straffe Hierarchie oder eben einen starken Nationalismus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich lese das folgendermaßen:
> 
> Eine Partei darf verfassungsfeindliche Ziele haben und sich auch öffentlich dazu bekennen.
> Ein Verbot kann es erst dann geben, wenn die Partei Schritte unternimmt, die zumindest theoretisch erfolgreich sein könnten. Nach meinem Verständnis wäre das z.B. das Einbringen eines Antrags in den Bundestag, um die Verfassung zu ändern.



Das Einbringen eines Antrages wäre theoretisch ein Schritt in die Richtung, aber es wäre noch kein Erfolg. Umgekehrt wären Vorbereitungen für diesen Schritt ebenfalls Schritte in die Richtung, zum Beispiel die Aufstellung von Kandidaten zu einer Wahl. Letztlich dienen doch alle Aktivitäten einer Partei der Umsetzung der Ziele dieser Partei, oder?



> Prinzipiell bin ich übrigens gegen Parteiverbote, denn die Bekämpfung von Symptomen eines Problems halte ich üblicherweise für falsch. Man sieht das ja aktuell in der Türkei. Das Verfassungsgericht entscheidet, dass Erdogan seinen Palast nicht bauen durfte, und keinen schwert es.
> 
> Wenn in 10 Jahren dann auf einmal alle deutschen die NPD wählen würden, dann bringt es auch nichts mehr, die NPD zu verbieten. Was wirklich hilft, ist Bildung, Bildung und noch mehr Bildung.



Rein ethisch stimm ich dir da zu - restriktive Maßnahmen sind abzulehnen und Überzeugung muss das Ziel sein. Gerade mit Blick auf dem modernen Medienkonsum muss man aber einfach einsehen, dass Wissen gegen Populismus keine Chance hat und letzterer jegliche Bildungserfolge zunichte machen kann. Deswegen muss man verhindern, dass verfassungsfeindliche Ideologien hochorganisierte populistische Organe hervorbringen beziehungsweise diese eben verbieten.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Nationalsozialismus auf eine neue Stufe gehievt hat war die schon fast als industriell zu bezeichende Systematik mit der dort "unerwünschte" Personen umgebracht wurden.



Das ist aber ein verdammt gewaltiger Unterschied. Frei nach "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" wird jemandem, der beim Vorgehen gegen Widerstand sehr viele Kollateralschäden produziert hat oder der Lebensbedingungen nicht in dem Maße gesichert hat, wie es nötig und ihm möglich gewesen wäre, eben nicht systematischer Mord vorgeworfen.
Aber jemand, der Millionen von Menschen auf "Todesmärsche" und in "Vernichtungslager" schickt, bei dem ist die Zielsetzung sonnenklar. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass an den Verbrechen der Nazis große Teile der deutschen Bevölkerung beteiligt waren - während die Kolonialtruppen vergleichsweise klein waren und zum Teil nicht einmal den eigenen Regierung klar war, wieviele Opfer es gibt.




Alreech schrieb:


> Höcke nennt das Holocaustmahnmal ein "Denkmal der Schande" und wird dafür als Nazi geschmäht ?
> Himmel, ich dachte laut dem Historiker Ebehard Jäckel "gibt es Länder in Europa, die uns um dieses Denkmal beneiden.“ Kanzler Schröder wollte sogar das dieses Mahnmal ein Ort ist an den man gerne hingeht...
> 
> Tatsächlich ist es wohl kein "Denkmal der Schande", sondern ein "Denkmal des Stolzes" auf die deutsche Vergangenheitsbewältigung.



Genau letztere lehnt Höcke aber der gleichen Rede zu Folge ab und fordert etwas exakt entgegengesetztes. Kombiniert man diese beiden Aussagen, liegt es nahe, dass die Formulierung zum Mahnmal so gemeint war, wie sie in rechten Kreisen weit verbreitet ist: Er hat das Mahnmal und die Erinnerung selbst als Schande bezeichnet und dafür kann man ihn durchaus als Nazi bezeichnen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt, wie viele Tote die Invasion der Japanischen Insel gekostet hätte?
> Mehr als 200.000 Menschen?
> Mehr eine 1.000.000 Menschen?
> Oder gar 10.000.000 Menschen?
> ...



Es gilt mittlerweile als recht gesichert, dass die "bis zum letzten Man kämpfen"-Fraktion innerhalb des japanischen Militärs sich auch ohne den Abwurf nicht hätte durchsetzen können und es gibt guten Grund zur Annahmen, dass auch zahlreiche US-Strategen dies für den wahrscheinlicheren Ausgang hielten. Als gesichert kann zumindest gelten, dass die Wirkung eines Atombombenabwurfes zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt und/oder auf ein opferärmeres Ziel den letzten verbleibenden Widerstand ebenso gebrochen hätte. Wohlgemerkt: Eines Abwurfes.
Für die Entscheidung zweier Abwürfe zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf Ziele in zwei bevölkerungsreichen Regionen und gar die Festlegung von rein zivilen Zielen als Alternativziel (an Stelle z.B. einer Rückführung der sehr wertvollen Atomwaffen) waren somit definitiv auch geostrategische und entwicklungstechnische Interessen von großer, wenn nicht überwiegender Bedeutung: Man wollte sehen, wie mächtig die Waffe wirklich ist und man wollte es auch der UdSSR klarmachen. (Und im Falle von Little Man wollte man ggf. noch den veralteten Schrott entsorgen, denn das Uran-Bomben keine Zukunft haben, war schon vor dem Abwurf klar).




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Begriff Licksfaschismus meinen Senf bereits dazugegeben. Weiß nicht, was ich darüber hinaus noch definieren könnte.



Nunja - fürs erste könntest du überhaupt mal eine "Definition" liefern, wenn du nach einer Definition gefragst wirst? Bislang gab es nur ziemlich flamelastig hingeschmissene Beispielchen. Und ich würde mich an die Frage durchaus ranhängen:
Woduch solch sich bitte Links"faschismus" auszeichnen, wo doch so ziemlich alle linken Strömungen außer einigen Kommunisten (und den fehlt zum "Faschist" sein an der antikommunistischen Grundhaltung) autoritäre Strukturen und somit auch Faschismus ablehnen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man den Faschismus als höchste Stufe des Imperialismus sehen (da gibt es einige gute Texte aus dem Russland der 30er und 40er Jahre dazu) dann wäre aber auch die SPD nichts anderes als der Linke Flügel der NSDAP... (Sozialfaschismus).



Wobei das sozial in NSDAP oder Nationalsozialistisch auch nur zur Irritierung der Leute diente. Sozial war ist da nichts dran.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn man Arbeitsverträge vorgelegt bekommt, in denen steht, dass man keine Zugehörigkeit zur AfD haben darf?




Den Arbeitsvertrag würde ich gerne mal sehen. Schon was man wählt geht den Chef nichts an und sollte man auch im Vorstellungsgespräch nicht erzählen. 
Und wenn das da drin stehen würde ließe sich das sicher leicht nach dem Diskriminierungsverbot anfechten lassen, da es genauso wenig erlaubt ist, wie der Ausschluss von Frauen, Schwulen oder Ausländern usw.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das sozial in NSDAP oder Nationalsozialistisch auch nur zur Irritierung der Leute diente. Sozial war ist da nichts dran.



Blöder Vergleich -- aber ich frage mich seit Jahren, was in der CSU das christliche und soziale ist?


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2017)

Das Wort "sozial" hat bei uns eine andere Konnotation als vor 100 oder 120 Jahren. Man darf nicht fragen was daran "sozial" (in unserem Sinne) war, denn der Sozialismus an sich müsste dann ja sowas sein, was wir heute unter sozialer Arbeit etc verstehen^^ (ganz vereinfacht und überspitzt gesagt). 
Der Begriff Nationalsozialisten hat ja eine eher unspektakuläre Geschichte: damals gab es ja die internationalen Sozialisten, quasi jene die die ja für die Weltrevolution waren, da muss man international denken. Und naja, dann dachen sich andere Sozialisten "dann sind wir eben die nationalen Sozialisten". Das war aber vor dem Aufstieg der NSDAP. 
Sowohl vor, als auch nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg gab es ja massenhafte Mitglieder der Sozialistischen Partei in Österreich, die deutschnational waren und eine großdeutsche Lösung wollten. Deswegen waren sie aber keine Antisemiten, Rassisten oder Nationalsozialisten. Das hatte einfach den Grund, dass man die sozialistische Weltrevolution eher als "Großdeutschland" (quasi als Vereinigung der Sozialisten) leichter umsetzen kann. 
Großdeutsch oder Deutschnational hat sich eben auch in der Bedeutung gewandelt. Darauf darf man bei solchen Diskussionen nicht vergessen. Genauso wie sich die Bedeutung von "Deutscher" gewandelt hat. Genauso wie "Faschist" heute überwiegend ein negativ belastetes Wort ist, in den 20er/30er Jahren war das aber eine Gesinnung wie bespielsweise liberal, christlich-sozial oder sozialdemokratisch heute, also per se nicht schlecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2017)

Weder die Begriffe "sozial" und "sozialistisch" noch "National" und "Faschist" haben heute ihre Bedeutung großartig geändert (sieht man von der Kombination letzteren mit "links" ab  ), sondern wenn dann nur ihre Bewertung: Früher war Nationalistisch das geilste, heute wird es aus gutem Grund sehr misstrauisch beäugt - insbesondere wenn es sich mit irgendwelchen gesellschaftstrukturierenden Konzepten wie "Sozialismus" paart. Den hat die NSDAP zwar zu Lebzeiten auch nur eingeschränkt verkörpert und die Produktionsmittel formell in Privathänden belassen, aber ganz falsch war die Bezeichnung definitiv nicht. Staatliche Freizeitplanung, staatliche Vereine, staatliche Urlaubsorganisation, staatliche Versorgung im Krankheitsfall, staatliche Arbeitsverwaltung - ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der NSDAP-Zivilorganisation wieß typisch sozialistische Merkmale auf. Den Unterschied zum normalen Sozialismus brachte allein das "National":
Während der echte Sozialismus all seine Errungenschaften als Dienst an der Menschheit dient und darauf aus ist allen Menschen ein perfektes sozialistisches Leben zu bieten (in real existierenden Fällen ohne vorher zu fragen, ob sie das wollen  ), konzentriert der Nationalsozialismus all diese (zumindest dem Selbstverständnis nach) positiven Aktivitäten auf ein "Volk" und spricht allen anderen zum Teil sogar die elementarsten Grundrechte ab.
Das ist in etwa so wie Pornographie und Kinderpornographie: Beide tragen den gemeinsamen Wortteil aus den gleichen Gründen zu recht. Aber der Vorsatz beim zweiten Begriff ändert alles. Und, um eine Brücke zum Thema dieses Threads zu schlagen, genau diese Zieldefinition erklärt auch die Ausbreitungsgefahr rechter Gewalt: Rechts definiert sich immer über die Stellung des eigenen "Volkes" (was immer das auch ist) und stellt es über andere, während so ziemlich die einzige Gemeinsamkeit des breiten Spektrum linker Bewegungen der Vereinigungsgedanke aller ist. Deswegen gibt es für rechte Populisten ein großes Spektrum an Feindbildern, gegen die sie hetzen können und mit denen sie sehr anschlussfreudig für Unzufriedende sind - aus einem "ich bin gegen die Regierung und der ist gegen die Regierung" wird all zu oft ein "ich find den toll und folge ihm", obwohl man ursprünglich mal "für" komplett verschiedene Dinge war. Aber Populisten vermeiden ja ganz gerne präzise zu sagen, wofür sie eigentlich sind und konzentrieren sich auf das dagegen - eben weil so wesentlich anschlussfreudlichere Aussagen entstehen. Und mit der kleinen Nebenwirkung, dass man gewaltbereite Charaktere auf eine großes Spektrum unschuldiger Opfer lenkt.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2017)

Zwischen Nationalsozialismus und "Sozialismus im Ostblock" gab es gar nicht so viele Unterschiede

Der einzige Unterschied war, dass bei den Kommunisten keiner vergast worde


----------



## Seeefe (23. Januar 2017)

Zwischen dem Nationalismus und Kommunismus gibt es deutlich mehr Unterschiede, auch wenn es für Leute die gegen das System waren wohl keinen Unterschied gemacht hat. Die Grenzen sind aber natürlich hier und da fließend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2017)

Es ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ein Regime "nur" gegen Leute vorgeht, die es aktiv zu bekämpfen versuchen, oder gegen alle, die die falsche Religion, Hautfarbe, Nase,... haben. Völkermord ist ein ganz anderes Level als Unterdrückung.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Nationalismus und Kommunismus gibt es deutlich mehr Unterschiede, auch wenn es für Leute die gegen das System waren wohl keinen Unterschied gemacht hat.



Nö, das war nahezu gleich

Beides waren Diktaturen, und beide haben Ihre Bürger durch staatliche Willkür unterjocht

Wenn man den Massenmord an den Juden, Sinti und Roma, Kriegsgefangenen und an der Bevölkerung der besetzten Gebiete rausnehmen würde,
könnte man den Nationalsozialismus mit der kommunistischen Herrschaft vergleichen


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das war nahezu gleich
> 
> Beides waren Diktaturen, und beide haben Ihre Bürger durch staatliche Willkür unterjocht
> 
> ...



Es bleiben trotzdem zwei unterschiedliche Ideologien, bei denen am Ende komplett andere Gesellschaften stehen. Wie gesagt, die Grenzen sind zum Teil fließend.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es bleiben trotzdem zwei unterschiedliche Ideologien, bei denen am Ende komplett andere Gesellschaften stehen. Wie gesagt, die Grenzen sind zum Teil fließend.



Ja, das bestreite ich auch gar nicht


----------



## OField (24. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Arbeitsvertrag würde ich gerne mal sehen. Schon was man wählt geht den Chef nichts an und sollte man auch im Vorstellungsgespräch nicht erzählen.



Wählen != Parteizugehörigkeit.

Würde den Vertrag allerdings auch gerne sehen, wobei ich die Existenz solcher Verträge nicht ein mal mehr anzweifle.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das war nahezu gleich
> 
> Beides waren Diktaturen, und beide haben Ihre Bürger durch staatliche Willkür unterjocht
> 
> ...


Klar doch, vergleichen kann man alles. Aber man sollte dennoch zugeben können, dass das Ergebnis völlig unterschiedlich ausfällt. 
Und das bezieht sich eben nicht nur auf die erzwungene expansionistische Ausrichtung der imperialistischen Welt- und Vernichtungs-Kriege gegen Teile der eigenen sowie die Gesamtheit anderer Bevölkerungen, sondern den diesbezüglichen politischen Grundcharakter des dem Nationalsozialismus zugrunde liegenden Imperialismus. Deshalb unterscheidet sich der Nationalsozialismus auch bedeutend weniger vom heutigen Neoliberalismus, als vom s.g. "real existierenden Sozialismus/Kommunismus stalinistischer Prägung". Wobei (meiner Meinung nach) "Prägung" hier bewusst verharmlosend für eine eigentliche Pervertierung der kommunistischen/sozialistischen Ideale benutzt wird. Es war Stalinismus - mehr nicht.


----------



## JePe (24. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ein Regime "nur" gegen Leute vorgeht, die es aktiv zu bekämpfen versuchen, oder gegen alle, die die falsche Religion, Hautfarbe, Nase,... haben. Völkermord ist ein ganz anderes Level als Unterdrückung.



Noe. Gruppe A erhebt sich ueber Gruppe B und blaest zum Hallali auf sie. Ob diese Gruppe nun durch Hautfarbe, Glaubensbekenntnis oder Aktienvermoegen gekennzeichnet ist, macht vielleicht fuer Geschichtsforscher einen Unterschied - aber nicht fuer den, der am von Gruppe A zusammengezimmerten Galgen baumelt. Oder einfacher - Nein, ich finde massenhaften Mord aus rassistischem Antrieb nicht mehr oder weniger schlimm als massenhaften Mord einer Ideologie wegen. Ich finde es sogar schwierig, ueberhaupt einen Unterschied zu erkennen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)die erzwungene expansionistische Ausrichtung der imperialistischen Welt(...)



Genau das ist auch dem Kommunismus nach Marx & Engels systemimmament. Sie sprachen sogar selbst davon, dass der Sozialismus nur ein Zwischenschritt auf dem revolutionaeren Weg zum weltweiten Kommunismus ist.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2017)

Es ist schon was anderes wenn man durch seine Taten stirbt oder nur weil der Ur-, Ur, Urgroßvater Jude war. Bei A ist es die eigene Entscheidung, bei B hast du gar nichts zu entscheiden.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube, die Diskussion, welcher Tod nun "besser" oder "schlechter" bzw. aus welchen Beweggründen passiert sei, führt ins nichts.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Januar 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch dem Kommunismus nach Marx & Engels systemimmament. Sie sprachen sogar selbst davon, dass der Sozialismus nur ein Zwischenschritt auf dem revolutionaeren Weg zum weltweiten Kommunismus ist.


Nö, genau das ist lediglich die beständig versuchte Gleichsetzung aus der immer gleichen Ecke, wobei Definitionen und Intentionen bewusst verzerrt oder gleich ganz ins Gegenteil verkehrt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das war nahezu gleich
> 
> Beides waren Diktaturen, und beide haben Ihre Bürger durch staatliche Willkür unterjocht
> 
> ...



Und Zitronensaft ist nahezu das gleiche wie Sirup, man muss sich nur den sauren Geschmack wegdenken 


Aber immerhin nähern wir uns mit einer derartigen Verharmlosung des dritten Reiches wieder dem Thema des Threads an


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Januar 2017)

Was soll eigentlich immer dieses mit dem Finger zeigen auf andere Länder nach dem Motto: "Durch deren Machenschaften sind noch mehr Menschen gestorben." Das bringt nichts. Wir sollten doch mal stolz darauf sein, dass wir es geschafft haben, nach den Verbrechen der Nazis, die unter Mithilfe großer Teile der Bevölkerung stattgefunden haben, eine solche lebendige Erinnerungskultur aufzubauen und uns mit vielen wieder zu versöhnen. Und dieses Wissen um unsere Vergangenheit sollte wir nutzen, um verbrecherische Bestrebungen, in der heutigen Zeit wieder in damalige Denkmuster zu verfallen, zu bekämpfen.
Und hört bitte mit dem Kleinkinder-Gejammer zu dem Thema auf.

Können wir bitte wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückkehren?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Januar 2017)

... aber die Taten der eigenen oder _völkischen_* Vergangenheit zu verharmlosen und zu entschuldigen ist für viele nun einmal viel einfacher als das Wiedererstarken solchen Denkens zu bekämpfen.  Das würde nämlich bedeuten sich auch mit den eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten und Ressentiments beschäftigen zu müssen. Deshalb ziehen eben viele Leute einfache Antworten und schablonenhaftes Denken der Ursachenforschung und -bekämpfung vor. 
Damit wären wir aber auch wieder beim Verbot der NPD. Ich denke nämlich, dass das Verbot auf der anderen Seite genau solches Denken fördert und deshalb finde ich das Urteil zwar einerseits gut - lehne jedoch die Begründung dazu in vollem Umfang ab. Die Begründung ist nämlich nur ein ziemlich fadenscheiniger Vorwand, kein wirklicher Grund. Die Begründung spricht eigentlich in der vorliegenden Weise eher für ein Verbot, was sehr schnell nachgereicht werden kann, sollte die NPD wider Erwarten erstarken. Allerdings erreicht man damit nicht die Leute, die die NPD wählen und so denken, wie es diese Partei  es immer wieder politisch fordert. Im Gegenteil. Man verschafft dieser Partei damit ein Alibi unter dem Radar zu bleiben, während die Wählerschaft munter bspw. die noch nicht mal ansatzweise im Gleichklang behandelte AfD mit ihren Rassisten und Holocaustleugnern hofiert. Wenn es also zu einem politischen Zusammenschluss diverser mit oder ohne Verbot bedrohter Rechtsparteien und rechter Flügel s.g. etablierter Parteien gibt, ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob ein Teil davon verboten ist, weil die von dem Gedankengut angesprochenen Wähler bedenkenlos switchen können.

*bewusst gewählt, glaubt man doch zwar an eine_ völkische_ Zusammengehörigkeit, die Rückschluss auf ein überhöhendes Gesamtbild (Reinheit,  Pünktlichkeit, Ehre, Treue, Fleiß, Beständigkeit und andere vorgeblich originär teutsche Tugenden) liefert, lehnt jedoch die eben aus dieser Erhöhung wiederum resultierenden Taten vorgeblich ab. Komisch, dass das den Leutchens gar ned auffällt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich immer dieses mit dem Finger zeigen auf andere Länder nach dem Motto: "Durch deren Machenschaften sind noch mehr Menschen gestorben." Das bringt nichts. Wir sollten doch mal stolz darauf sein, dass wir es geschafft haben, nach den Verbrechen der Nazis, die unter Mithilfe großer Teile der Bevölkerung stattgefunden haben, eine solche lebendige Erinnerungskultur aufzubauen und uns mit vielen wieder zu versöhnen. Und dieses Wissen um unsere Vergangenheit sollte wir nutzen, um verbrecherische Bestrebungen, in der heutigen Zeit wieder in damalige Denkmuster zu verfallen, zu bekämpfen.
> Und hört bitte mit dem Kleinkinder-Gejammer zu dem Thema auf.
> 
> Können wir bitte wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückkehren?



Die AfD will die "aktuelle Verengung der deutschen Erinnerungskultur auf die Zeit des  Nationalsozialismus zugunsten einer erweiterten Geschichtsbetrachtung  aufbrechen".

Aber wohl ist das Problem nicht der Aufbruch an sich, sondern der Stil. Höcke taugt als Brechstange nicht. Man kann ein solches Thema nicht mit aggressiven Reden beackern. Das führt nur zur Empörung und sorgt für "Kleinkinder-Gejammer".


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die AfD will die "aktuelle Verengung der deutschen Erinnerungskultur auf die Zeit des  Nationalsozialismus zugunsten einer erweiterten Geschichtsbetrachtung  aufbrechen".
> ...



Das ist richtig witzig, blendet es doch komplett aus, dass eben jene "Erinnerungskultur" überhaupt nicht auf diese Zeit fixiert ist, betrachtet man die tatsächlich überwachten und verbotenen Parteien sowie Vereinigungen in Deutschland nach Ende des 2. Weltkrieges und in letzter Zeit. 
Aber da hat doch wieder jemand was Nützliches (u.a. zu Andrej Holm, Parteiverboten und Amtsinhabern) als Fazit geschrieben:


			
				feynsinn schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Tradition in diesem Land, dass Nazis, rechte Hetzer und Rassisten für die höchsten Posten qualifiziert sind; Richter, Professoren, Minister, Vorstände der Bundesbank, Verfassungsschützer - niemand könnte je zu rassistisch, zu kriminell oder zu faschistisch sein, um solche Ämter zu bekleiden. Selbstverständlich dürfte auch Björn Höcke jederzeit eine Karriere in Politik und Staatsdienst machen. Niemand kann ihm schließlich eine Mittäterschaft im _Unrechtsstaat_® nachsagen.


Feynsinn >> Zwei Karrieren

Aber nicht nur deswegen oder wegen der aggressiven Art ist Höckes Gequatsche von der "erweiterten Geschichtsbetrachtung" gequirlter Blödsinn, sondern auch weil er nicht ausführt, was er denn genau darunter versteht. Aber angedeutet hat er es wohlfeil und es fiel ja auf fruchtbaren Boden bei den Zuhörern. Immerhin kann man sich schön als Opfer gerieren, dass wiedermal für die Meinungsfreiheit aufs Schafott geführt wird. Die deutsche Kriegsschuld ablehnen, den Holocaust verniedlichen und die zig Millionen Opfer am besten vergessen, wenn nicht gar verlachen. Dafür aber "flink wie ein Windhundi"  um den heißen Brei herum schwafeln, damit er ihn nicht auslöffeln muss ...


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Zitronensaft ist nahezu das gleiche wie Sirup, man muss sich nur den sauren Geschmack wegdenken
> 
> 
> Aber immerhin nähern wir uns mit einer derartigen Verharmlosung des dritten Reiches wieder dem Thema des Threads an



Niemand möchte hier etwas verharmlosen

Vlt. fehlt dir auch der große geschichtliche Zusammenhang ?

Das Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Niemand möchte hier etwas verharmlosen
> 
> Vlt. fehlt dir auch der große geschichtliche Zusammenhang ?
> 
> Das Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus – Wikipedia



Na au weia, was war der "Kommunismus" doch "verbrecherisch"... 

Problem dabei nur, das da nichts anderes versucht wird als die Idee hinter dem Kommunismus schlecht zu machen, den es gab nach Marx und Engels Vorstellung der Utopie des Kommunismus kein Land was auch nur annähernd desen Ziele erreicht hat.
Alle Länder die von sich behauptet haben kommunistisch zu sein waren nie mehr als stalinistische Diktaturen mit einem kleinen sozialen Touch, als Tarnung und Legitimation ihrer Existenz.

Da zu schreiben der Kommunismus wäre, auf Grund der Diktaturen die den Kommunismus zur Legitimation ihrers Unrechts verwendet haben, in seinem Ergebnis mit der nationalsozialistischen Herrschaft gleich zu setzen, oder gar wesentlich schlimmer, spotet schon förmlich jeder Beschreibung.

Das wäre in etwa vergleichbar als wolle man die Demokratie als solches zu einer verbrecherischen Idiologie erklären und das daran festmachen weil die Kriege / Konflikte und Handlungen der USA und anderer demokratischer Staaten in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch Millionen unschuldige Opfer gefordert haben.

Die Verbrechen die also von vermeindlich kommunistischen Staaten begangen wurden muss man entsprechend losgelöst von der Idee des Kommunismus selbst betachten, hat die kommunistische Idiologie doch nichts mit den Verbrechen zu tun die unter seiner Flagge begangen wurden. Anders beim Faschismus wo die Handlungen im Einklang mit der Idiologie verliefen die hinter den Systemen stand.

Den Fakt ist das die Ideen des Kommunismus und desen Ziele absolut konträr zu denen des Faschismus sind. Das es Staaten gab die unter einer kommunistischen Fassade millionenfaches Unrecht begangen haben macht es entsprechend auch nicht zu einem Verbrechen / zu etwas verwerflichen sich als für die Idee des Kommunismus ggf. begeistern zu können, oder als Anhänger dieser Idiologie zu sehen, im Gegensatz dazu wen jemand meint sich als Anhänger faschistischer Ideale und Ideen zu sehen, wie es im Fall wohl nahezu aller Mitglieder der NPD der Fall sein dürfte, um wieder den Bogen zum Thema zu schlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2017)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> ... Man verschafft dieser Partei damit ein Alibi unter dem Radar zu bleiben, während die Wählerschaft munter bspw. die noch nicht mal ansatzweise im Gleichklang behandelte AfD mit ihren Rassisten und Holocaustleugnern hofiert. Wenn es also zu einem politischen Zusammenschluss diverser mit oder ohne Verbot bedrohter Rechtsparteien und rechter Flügel s.g. etablierter Parteien gibt, ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob ein Teil davon verboten ist, weil die von dem Gedankengut angesprochenen Wähler bedenkenlos switchen können.



Bei den Zeilen fällt mir noch ein zweiter grundsätzlicher Fehler des Urteils ein, neben der Tatsache dass ein Verbot im Ernstfall ggf. nicht schnell genug herbeigeführt werden könnte:
Das Urteil erlaubt keinerlei Vorgehen gegen multiple kleine verfassungsfeindliche Parteien, die in einem Verbund schlagkräftig genug für die Abschaffung der Demokratie wären. De facto hat Karlsruhe die wehrhafte Demokratie abgeschafft (und das nicht einmal auf eine Art, die Bürokratie und Gesetzeslage entschlacken würde).




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig witzig, blendet es doch komplett aus, dass eben jene "Erinnerungskultur" überhaupt nicht auf diese Zeit fixiert ist, ...



Standardvorgehen der Populisten unserer Zeit:
Da sie sich nur die Finger verbrennen können, wenn sie Aussagen zu wichtigen Teilen der Realpolitik machen würden, erfinden sie kurzerhand Märchen, gegen die sich spielend ins rechte Licht rücken können. Trifft nicht nur auf die Vergangenheitsbewältigung zu, sondern auf fast alle Themen und vermindertem Maße sogar nicht rein populistische Parteien. Man gucke sich zum Beispiel mal an, wie oft beispielsweise Bundespolitik zum Thema von Länder- oder EU-Wahlkämpfen wird, obwohl man da gar nicht über sie abstimmen kann.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. Januar 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Niemand möchte hier etwas verharmlosen
> 
> Vlt. fehlt dir auch der große geschichtliche Zusammenhang ?
> 
> Das Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus – Wikipedia



Vielleicht ist das ja so´ne unbewusste Nummer? 

Ich meine, dass du mit der Aufrechnung von Toten unter dem Hinweis, dass andere auch keine "Mauerblümchen" sind/waren genau das tust, was du behauptest nicht zu tun, fällt dir wirklich nicht auf? Also wenn du das wirklich nicht möchtest (das Verharmlosen), solltest du es auch einfach nicht tun.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Das Urteil erlaubt keinerlei Vorgehen gegen multiple kleine verfassungsfeindliche Parteien, die in einem Verbund schlagkräftig genug für die Abschaffung der Demokratie wären. De facto hat Karlsruhe die wehrhafte Demokratie abgeschafft (und das nicht einmal auf eine Art, die Bürokratie und Gesetzeslage entschlacken würde).


 Genau das meinte ich.
Aber ebenso verfehlt ist die Begründung des Urteils in Hinsicht auf die mangelnde Definitionsbasis. Wer entscheidet, wie, wodurch und ab welchem Zeitpunkt Parteien bedeutend werden? Ist die Relevanz damit für alle Parteien gleich geregelt? Oder kann eine andere Partei, welche genauso verfassungsfeindlich ist, jedoch nur in bestimmten Aspekten die Relevanz erreicht, von einem Verbot ausgenommen werden? 
Und zudem: welche andere Partei oder Institution würde sich jetzt noch die Blöße eines Verbotsantrages geben? Da macht sich doch niemand mehr freiwillig lächerlich.


----------



## OField (26. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den Zeilen fällt mir noch ein zweiter grundsätzlicher Fehler des Urteils ein, neben der Tatsache dass ein Verbot im Ernstfall ggf. nicht schnell genug herbeigeführt werden könnte:
> Das Urteil erlaubt keinerlei Vorgehen gegen multiple kleine verfassungsfeindliche Parteien, die in einem Verbund schlagkräftig genug für die Abschaffung der Demokratie wären. De facto hat Karlsruhe die wehrhafte Demokratie abgeschafft (und das nicht einmal auf eine Art, die Bürokratie und Gesetzeslage entschlacken würde).



Moment, aber das würde bedeuten dass ein beachtlicher Teil der Bevölkerung diese Parteien gewählt hat. Somit wäre die Abschaffung der Demokratie ironischer weise demokratisch legimitiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Standardvorgehen der Populisten unserer Zeit:
> Da sie sich nur die Finger verbrennen können, wenn sie Aussagen zu wichtigen Teilen der Realpolitik machen würden, erfinden sie kurzerhand Märchen, gegen die sich spielend ins rechte Licht rücken können. Trifft nicht nur auf die Vergangenheitsbewältigung zu, sondern auf fast alle Themen und vermindertem Maße sogar nicht rein populistische Parteien. Man gucke sich zum Beispiel mal an, wie oft beispielsweise Bundespolitik zum Thema von Länder- oder EU-Wahlkämpfen wird, obwohl man da gar nicht über sie abstimmen kann.



Genau das macht doch das Ganze Gewetter und "mimimimi" gegen die bösen Populisten zur reinsten Häme.

Du kannst in jede Partei schauen, von B90 Grüne, über SPD bis CDU, überall findest du mehr als regelmäßig völlig populistische Äußerungen und hat man kein Problem damit bei noch so ernsten Themen sich zutiefst populistischer Rhetorik zu bedienen.
Eines der besten Beispiele dafür war doch die Flüchtlingskrise, was ist man da nicht bei den etablierten Parteien mit populistischen Äußerungen hausieren gegangen: "überwiegend gut gebildete Menschen", "große Entlastung für den Fachkräftemangel der Wirtschaft",  usw.

Mit den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten hatte das doch genauso wenig zu tun wie die populistischen Äußerungen aus dem rechten Lager: "stark steigende Kriminalität durch Flüchtlinge", "alles Vergewaltiger",  ect.

Man wirft als fleißig täglich im Glashaus mit Steinen und hat wohl auch kein Problem damit das dabei Scheiben zu bruch gehen.

Selbst hier im Forum sah und sieht man immer mal wieder schön wie gut man mit Populismus Menschen einfangen kann, gab es hier doch durchaus in beide Richtungen Nutzer die wehement die klar populistischen Standpunkte als realpolitische Fakten verkaufen wollten und fleißig mit dabei waren andere mehr realistisch geprägte Standpunkte, oder gegenpopulistische Standpunkte, als falsch zu plakatieren.

Wer sich Menschen so erzieht das sie Populisten und ihren Meinungen glauben und die unbequemen Themen realer Politik zu Gunsten des vergleichsweise einfachen Erfolgs von populistischne Themen scheut, weil er an der Macht zu regieren hängt wie eine Mücke an der mit Blut  gefüllten Vene eines Pferdes der braucht sich halt am Ende auch nicht beschweren das reine Populisten plötzlich erfolgreich werden, die Menschen sie bejubeln und ein Mann wie Trump es schaft Präsident zu werden.

Man erntet halt immer irgendwann das was man in den Boden einbringt und wen man nicht das tut was notwendig ist ist es halt oft ein Feld voller garstiges Unkraut.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Januar 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Verbrechen die also von vermeindlich kommunistischen Staaten begangen wurden muss man entsprechend losgelöst von der Idee des Kommunismus selbst betachten, hat die kommunistische Idiologie doch nichts mit den Verbrechen zu tun die unter seiner Flagge begangen wurden. Anders beim Faschismus wo die Handlungen im Einklang mit der Idiologie verliefen die hinter den Systemen stand.



Nö, das ist völliger Quark

in allen kommunistischen Ländern worden politisch nicht akzeptable Bürger verfolgt, interniert und drangsaliert

Die Frage ist jetzt, warum wollten sie denn dieses Theater nicht  mitmachen?

Warum ist denn letztendlich der Ostblock kollabiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Moment, aber das würde bedeuten dass ein beachtlicher Teil der Bevölkerung diese Parteien gewählt hat. Somit wäre die Abschaffung der Demokratie ironischer weise demokratisch legimitiert.



Wäre sie, aber da juristisch davon nicht zu unterscheidende Abläufe (Wahl- und Abstimmungsmanipulation durch Gewaltanwendung, die aber nachträglich natürlich nicht aufgeklärt und geahndet werden konnte) zur NSDAP-Machtergreifung geführt haben, wurde der Bundesrepublik die "wehrhafte Demokratie" in die Verfassung geschrieben. Die stellt eigentlich sicher, dass selbst die Bevölkerungsmehrheit die Demokratie nicht abschaffen kann (was ja letztlich auch eine hochundemokratische Entscheidung gegenüber kommenden Generationen wäre, die so nie die Möglichkeit erhalten, ihre Meinung einzubringen), zumindest nicht ohne eine sehr lange Kette vorrangehender Grundgesetzänderungen.
Eigentlich. Seit dem NPD-Urteil ist diese wichtigste Lehre aus der Nazizeit außer Kraft gesetzt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau das macht doch das Ganze Gewetter und "mimimimi" gegen die bösen Populisten zur reinsten Häme.
> 
> Du kannst in jede Partei schauen, von B90 Grüne, über SPD bis CDU, überall findest du mehr als regelmäßig völlig populistische Äußerungen und hat man kein Problem damit bei noch so ernsten Themen sich zutiefst populistischer Rhetorik zu bedienen.



Auch wenn ich die Wahlkampfsprüche aller Parteien kritisiere (deine Beispiele aber definitiv nicht teile):
Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob eine Partei auch populistische Aussagen zu einem Thema macht, oder ob sie ausschließlich Populismus betreibt und für welche Ziele dieser Populismus gebraucht wird. Der Zweck heiligt zwar nicht die Mittel, aber wer wichtige Themen auf fragwürdige Art behandelt, von denen er anderen Handlungen zu Folge auch etwas versteht, richtet nun einmal weniger/keinen Schaden an, als jemand, der Märchen mit den gleichen fragwürdigen Methoden verbreitet.



> Wer sich Menschen so erzieht das sie Populisten und ihren Meinungen glauben und die unbequemen Themen realer Politik zu Gunsten des vergleichsweise einfachen Erfolgs von populistischne Themen scheut, weil er an der Macht zu regieren hängt wie eine Mücke an der mit Blut  gefüllten Vene eines Pferdes der braucht sich halt am Ende auch nicht beschweren das reine Populisten plötzlich erfolgreich werden, die Menschen sie bejubeln und ein Mann wie Trump es schaft Präsident zu werden.



Es ist 72 Jahre her, dass in diesem Land Menschen von Politikern erzogen wurden. 
Heute ist es eher umgekehrt: Wer nicht eine Show gemäß der Vorstellungen des Wahlviehs abzieht (und das reagiert größtenteils nur noch auf Populismus, weil es mit 15 Minuten Nachrichten überfordert ist beziehungsweise die ja von den 10 Stunden Dschungelcamp/Letsplays/MichaelBayXYZ/... pro Tag abgehen würden), der hat kaum eine Chance auf Spitzenpositionen, insbesondere in kleineren Parteien - siehe AFD & Lucke  (Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Klüngelei bei Union und SPD besser wäre. Weder Showman- noch Arschkriecher-Qualitäten sind ein geeignetes Kriterium zur Auswahl fähiger Politiker)


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2017)

Populismus ist meines Erachtens nur ein Symptom von zwei aufeinandergeratenen großen ideologischen Strömungen. Einmal die linke bzw. Vertreter einer One-World-Ideologie und einmal die rechte bzw. Vertreter einer konservativ-nationalistischen Ideologie. Es geht im Kern um Werte und Lösungsansätze, die an ihren verkrusteten Rändern aufeinanderprallen und so populistische "Erdbeben" von verschiedenartigen Inhalten entfesseln.  In einer Zeit, in der große Probleme unsere Werte herausfordern, treten unterschiedliche Position und Haltungen auf, deren unterschiedliche, manchmal sogar gegensätzliche Lösungsideen die Gesellschaft unter dem politischen Handlungsdruck polarisieren. Oder positiv demokratisch betrachtet: Es wird sich endlich mal wieder anständig gezofft, so wie sich das für eine Demokratie gehört, die nicht aus lauter Einheitsparteien und jasagendem Wahlvieh besteht.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2017)

Es gibt für mich schon einen Unterschied zwischen einer fundierten Diskussion in politischen Diskurs und einem nichts aussagenden bzw. rein populistischen Geschrei. 

Ich für meinen Teil vermisse auch richtige Charakter im aktuellen politischen Aufgebot, wie es sie in den letzten Jahrzehnten gegeben hat. Aber darum befürworte ich doch nicht fast reines populistisches geplapper.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo hier linke Vertreter auf die Rechten treffen sollen. Bisher heißt es nur Neoliberalismus gegen Rechtspopulismus. Eine vernünftige linke Politik wäre auch eine Alternative zum bestehenden wirtschaftsbestimmten System, nur wird sie noch nicht als solche wahrgenommen. Ich finde es schon seltsam, dass der einzigen linken Partei trotz ihres Rucks in Richtung Mitte immer noch ihre Vergangenheit nachgetragen wird, während das z.B. bei der CDU nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg keine Rolle gespielt hat und die Nazipropaganda von Höcke für das AfD-Zielpublikum anscheinend auch ok ist.
Ein Problem ist, dass man gleich als "Systemling" hingestellt wird, wenn man meint, dass Parteien rechtsaußen wie die AfD im Vergleich zur aktuellen Regierung immer noch das größere Übel sind, ganz egal, wie sehr man selbst die Politik kritisiert, aber eben andere Alternativen sucht.
Die Diskussionskultur ist mMn in Zeiten von "alternativen Fakten", Fakenews und Lügenpressegeschrei so vergiftet, dass ich es eher für unschön halte, dass sich wieder "anständig gezofft" wird. Solange die eine Seite nur Meldungen glaubt, wenn sie in ihr Weltbild passen, ganz egal wie offensichtlich sie gelogen sind, und bei allem anderen "Lügenpresse" schreit, kann sich doch keine ordentliche politische Diskussion entwickeln.

Ändern wird sich das auf absehbare Zeit leider auch kaum. Wenn ich mir den Schulz ansehe ist der mir als Alternative zu Merkel immer noch lieber, der scheint als Typ ganz ok zu sein. Mit dem würde ich gern mal ein paar Bierchen trinken und ein bisschen diskutieren. Aber eine brauchbare Alternative zum Neoliberalismus und ein starker Gegenpol zum Rechtspopulismus und Nationalismus ist der auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2017)

Die Linke halte ich für die Bundesregierung für ungeeignet, ihre Ideen sind einfach zu "sozial", als das sie in einer globalisierten Leistungsgesellschaft funktionieren würden.

Wenigstens tritt Gabriel für die Bundestagswahl nicht an, allerdings jetzt Schulz, der mal behauptet hat, die Türkei kümmere sich um Flüchtlinge vorbildich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich schon einen Unterschied zwischen einer fundierten Diskussion in politischen Diskurs und einem nichts aussagenden bzw. rein populistischen Geschrei.



/sign.
Und das Geschrei kann beim besten willen auch nicht als Ausdruck des Kampfes zweier "großer Ideologien" bezeichnen. Zum einen weil reiner Populismus inhaltsleer ist und kein großes Gedankengebilde dahinter hat ("großer Ideotismus"?), zum anderen weil es historisch betrachtet dutzende Formen von Populisten gibt. Man kann halt alles für Populismus verwursten (ausdrücklich sogar Themen, die überhaupt nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben), womit sich gerade gut Stimmung machen lässt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Linke halte ich für die Bundesregierung für ungeeignet, ihre Ideen sind einfach zu "sozial", als das sie in einer globalisierten Leistungsgesellschaft funktionieren würden.



Der soziale Teil wäre zumindest solange keine Katastrophe, wie die Mehrheiten nicht zu einer Aufhebung der Schuldensperre reichen. Die Versprechen der Bundeslinken sind schlicht nicht finanzierbar, aber es gibt in mehreren Landesverbänden Politiker mit Regierungserfahrung und entsprechend gemäßigtem Program, die einen brauchbaren Kompromiss zwischen dem wünschenswerten und dem möglichen finden würden, sobald die aktuellen Wahlkämpfer merken, dass Realpolitik nicht ihr Ding ist. Zumal man weit davon entfernt ist, mit weniger als einem Koalitionspartner regieren zu können und selbst der wäre schon ein großer Bremsklotz, denn viele der Linke-Wahlversprecher sind ja/nein-Fragen, die man nichtmal teilweise einführen könnte. Was mir aber sehr große Sorgen bereitet und die Linke bis auf weiteres für mich unwählbar macht, sind die außenpolitischen Vorstellungen. Die sind über weite Strecken extrem irrational und für die Anrichtung großen Schadens braucht man hier keine gesetzgebende Mehrheit in beiden Kammern, sondern nur ein Ministerium mit Außenwirkung. (Neben dem Außenministerium auch Wirtschaft, Finanzen, Verteidigung und selbst bei Entwicklungshilfe hätte ich bedenken. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Linke bei Rot-Rot-Grün vermutlich weder Umwelt noch Landwirtschaft noch Justiz bekommen würde und sich um Arbeit und Inneres heftig streiten müsste, ist es bei >5% Anteil also fast unmöglich, dass sie nicht jemanden auf eine kritische Position hieven würde.)



> Wenigstens tritt Gabriel für die Bundestagswahl nicht an, allerdings jetzt Schulz, der mal behauptet hat, die Türkei kümmere sich um Flüchtlinge vorbildich.



Als Außenminister wäre er mit seiner diplomatischen Herangehensweise (um es diplomatisch auszudrücken  ) sicherlich passender, denn als Kanzler. Aber wenn man als Alternative nur Gabriel hat, gibt es fast nur Wege in die richtige Richtung. Wenn er es ohne die Linke schaffen will, Kanzler zu werden, muss er aber ohnehin einiges an Politik neu gestalten (Wahlkampfziel +50% in einem halben Jahr?) - und mit rot-rot-grün genauso.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2017)

Wer letztens bei Höcke die Augenbrauen verziehen musste - Achtung, es geht noch besser: Orban in Brussel: Lob fur Trump - Kritik an Schulz | tagesschau.de

Ich geh' mal schnell kotzen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2017)

Erdogan kann das alles locker toppen. 
Erdoğan streicht Darwins Evolutionstheorie aus den Schulbuchern - Business Insider Deutschland


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2017)

Trump ist auch lustig, der will Mexiko für den Bau der Grenzmauer bezahlen lassen, indem jeder US-amerikanische Bürger mehr für mexikanische Produkte hinblättern muss.

Noch lustiger ist, dass es Leute gibt, die den gewählt haben.


----------



## TheDraft (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn dem Erdogan was nich passt streicht ers einfach weg und schon gibts des nich mehr... bester man


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Noch lustiger ist, dass es Leute gibt, die den gewählt haben.


(Fast) jedes Volk bekommt das Oberhaupt das es verdient.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> (Fast) jedes Volk bekommt das Oberhaupt das es verdient.



Deswegen wird Deutschland ja auch von Merkel regiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2017)

Eben. 

Merkel wirft BRD Fahne weg Langversion - YouTube


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2017)

Unabhängig von Merkel selbst, wenn das Schwingen einer kleinen Deutschlandfahne das wichtigste Kriterium für einen Bundeskanzler sein soll, dürfte der nächste ja Höcke werden.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Unabhängig von Merkel selbst, wenn das Schwingen einer kleinen Deutschlandfahne das wichtigste Kriterium für einen Bundeskanzler sein soll, dürfte der nächste ja Höcke werden.



Das ist wohl eher metaphorisch zu sehen. Wie man neuerdings bei verschiedenen Themen so schön sagt: Das muss man im Kontext sehen... Denn wer beim Amteid schwört "[...] dass ich meine Kraft dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes widmen [...]" und dann angewidert das Symbol eben jenes Volkes "wegwirft", naja, was soll man von so jemandem halten?


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich würde Merkels Verhalten in diesem Moment nicht so interpretieren.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2017)

TheDraft schrieb:


> Wenn dem Erdogan was nich passt streicht ers einfach weg und schon gibts des nich mehr... bester man



Ist eben das normale Vorgehen in Diktaturen.

Wobei Trump ja auch alles so dreht, wie es ihm passt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Trump ja auch alles so dreht, wie es ihm passt.



Trumps Anhänger unterscheiden sich aber nicht soo sehr von Erdogans Anhänger.
Die schreien alles nieder, egal ob vor Ort oder bei Facebook und legen sich mit jedem an, der ihre Meinung nicht teilt.
Und Trump selbst ist sowieso sein größter Fan.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...
> Die schreien alles nieder, egal ob vor Ort oder bei Facebook und legen sich mit jedem an, der ihre Meinung nicht teilt.
> ...



Hört sich nach linksextremen an. Nur bei denen bekommst zusätzlich noch das ein oder andere Pfeilchen verpasst.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Hört sich nach linksextremen an. Nur bei denen bekommst zusätzlich noch das ein oder andere Pfeilchen verpasst.


Es ging um die Anhänger Trumps und Erdogan. Hört sich überhaupt nicht nach Linksextremen an und das gesuchte Wort lautet Feilchen.
Aber so fällt es wenigstens leicht deinen Nick einzuordnen.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Ja, ordne ein und stecke mich in Schubladen.  Vielleicht notierst du dir auch noch meinen Nick auf nem Notizzettel und klebst ihn auf deinen Monitor. Am Ende träumst du noch von mir.

Und traurig, du kommst mir mit Rechtschreibung und Grammatik an? Aber ich bin doch gar nicht deutsch.  Deine Sprache von Yoda gelernt ich habe. Immer diese Verallgemeinerer... pff.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ja, ordne ein und stecke mich in Schubladen.  Vielleicht notierst du dir auch noch meinen Nick auf nem Notizzettel und klebst ihn auf deinen Monitor. Am Ende träumst du noch von mir.
> 
> Und traurig, du kommst mir mit Rechtschreibung und Grammatik an? Aber ich bin doch gar nicht deutsch.  Deine Sprache von Yoda gelernt ich habe. Immer dieses Rechten... pff.


Pff erst so zitieren, dass die ursprüngliche Aussage negiert wird und nicht wissen was ein Feilchen ist. Hätte ich mit der Rechtschreibung deines Beitrags auseinander gesetzt, wäre ich immer noch beschäftigt, darum hab ich nur 1 Wort korrigiert. Die zugehörige Schublade hast du selbst aufgemacht. 

Hä Zettel ??? Weißt du was ne Ignore-Liste ist?


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2017)

**V*eilchen.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Mit dem aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitat gebe ich dir recht. Ich bezog mich lediglich auf  ne klare Verallgemeinerung und wollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass die andere Seite keine Kinder von unschuld sind bzw. das man das Verhalten überall sieht und es nichts zu beschönigen gibt. Des Weiteren bin ich kein Erdogan Fan und Trump, naja, den sehe ich bisher neutral.

Ja, ignore kenne, nutze ich aber nicht, da ich mit anderen Meinungen ganz gut klarkomme.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> ...Des Weiteren bin ich ... Erdogan Fan und Trump, naja, ....



So geht das.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So geht das.



Ist definitiv nicht das, was ich geschrieben habe. Aber schon ok, don't feed the troll und so


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ist definitiv nicht das, was ich geschrieben habe. Aber schon ok, don't feed the troll und so


Steht alles in deinem Betrag. Hab eben hier und da was weggelassen, wie bei deinem zitierten Beitrag.

Immer diese Hilfsschül... 😂


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Steht alles in deinem Betrag. Hab eben hier und da was weggelassen, wie bei deinem zitierten Beitrag.
> 
> Immer diese Hilfsschül...



Der Unterschied ist nur, dass ich lediglich das zitiert habe, worauf ich mich mit meiner Antwort bezog, ohne dass das weggelassene irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Kernaussage hätte. Es war schlicht irrelevant.

Du hingegen verdrehst den kompletten Sinn meines Beitrags ins exakte Gegenteil.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass ich lediglich das zitiert habe, worauf ich mich mit meiner Antwort bezog, ohne dass das weggelassene irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Kernaussage hätte. Es war schlicht irrelevant.
> 
> Du hingegen verdrehst den kompletten Sinn meines Beitrags ins exakte Gegenteil.


Solang du daran glaubst ist ja alles gut.

Original:





Threshold schrieb:


> Trumps Anhänger unterscheiden sich aber nicht soo sehr von Erdogans Anhänger.
> Die schreien alles nieder, egal ob vor Ort oder bei Facebook und legen sich mit jedem an, der ihre Meinung nicht teilt.
> Und Trump selbst ist sowieso sein größter Fan.




Dein Zitat:

...
Die schreien alles nieder, egal ob vor Ort oder bei Facebook und legen sich mit jedem an, der ihre Meinung nicht teilt.
...


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Solang du daran glaubst ist ja alles gut.



Ich brauche nicht glauben, wenn ich sehe und weiß. Ist doch in dem Fall offensichtlich und man kann es sogar nachlesen. o_O


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ich brauche nicht glauben, wenn ich sehe und weiß. Ist doch in dem Fall offensichtlich und man kann es sogar nachlesen. o_O


Wird immer lächerlicher, erklär mal wie du von Trump und Erdogan Anhängern auf Linksextremisten kommst.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Januar 2017)

Es geht lediglich um die Hetze, die veranstaltet wird, sobald es um Leute geht, die das ganze Geschehen kritisieren und hinterfragen, während die Gegenseite sich zum Teil benimmt, als wäre Anarchie ausgebrochen und niemand sagt auch nur ein Wort. Da ist das ok? Wobei ich Erdogan und seine Anhänger tatsächlich sehr kritisch sehe, während Trump noch nicht allzuviel gemacht hat, was seine Anhänger komplett ins Abseits stellen würde. 

Nicht das das hier tatsächlich so rüberkommt, als wäre ich Erdogan-Sympathisant - das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Edit: Letztendlich geht es in dem Thread ja um die NPD - die sollte definitiv verboten werden. Wobei ich mich mit der "Partei" noch nie sonderlich befasst habe, um dazu genug sagen zu können. Um mal On Topic zu bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> während Trump noch nicht allzuviel gemacht hat, was seine Anhänger komplett ins Abseits stellen würde.



Schau doch mal, was seine Anhänger machen und vergleiche das mal mit dem, was Erdogan Anhänger machen.
"That's what you are!": Trump-Fans rufen jetzt auch "Lugenpresse" - n-tv.de


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2017)

Man kann von Trump halten was man will, aber das er sich nicht bei jeder Entscheidung einnäst, dass es vielleicht schlechte Presse geben könnte, davon sollte sich mancher Politiker bei uns eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

Das Problem ist nur, dass Trump die falsche Politik macht und dass dem nächsten US Präsidenten das vor die Füße fallen wird.

Aber für Trump haben wir ja schon einen Thread.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2017)

Die Presse versucht ja auch einhellig seit Monaten die Person Trump fertig zu machen. Ist doch logisch, dass seine Anhänger mit der Presse hart ins Gericht gehen. Die nehmen sie nicht mehr als vierte Gewalt wahr, sondern als geistige Schlägertruppe.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2017)

"Fertig machen"? 
Nanu, will Trump also keine Mauer zwischen Mexiko bauen, kein Einreiseverbot gegen Muslime verhängen und Obamacare doch nicht abschaffen?


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2017)

Ich will ja nicht verteidigen was Trump da treibt, aber die Mauer steht ja quasi schon, Einreiseverbote für bestimmte Nationalitäten sind kein Novum (frage mal die Israelis) und Obamacare erst unmittelbar vor einer Wahl umzusetzen war ungeschickt um es höflich zu formulieren.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2017)

Die Mauer kann er ja bauen, darüber finde ich gibt es auch nichts zum aufregen. Das die Mexikaner diese wiederum bezahlen sollen, darüber kann man sich aufregen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn je gutes bei einer Mauer rausgekommen?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dieses Vorhaben sowieso überhaupt nichts bringt, es gibt Bereiche an der Grenze, die lassen sich durch sowas schlecht bis gar nicht absichern.

Und bei Obamacare können die Amis eigentlich froh sein, dass es überhaupt gekommen ist. Würde gerne wissen, was die Leute jetzt machen, die sich ohne das teure Operationen leisten sollen. Medicare und -Health zahlen keine OPs, die eine Viertelmillion Dollar kosten oder geben finanziell schwachen Krebspatienten ähnliche Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, wie reiche privat Verischterte^^

Ein alternatives Konzept hat Trump ja immernoch nicht vorgeschlagen, aber groß rumpoltern. Lustig der Mann.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Man kann von Trump halten was man will, aber das er sich nicht bei jeder Entscheidung einnäst, dass es vielleicht schlechte Presse geben könnte, davon sollte sich mancher Politiker bei uns eine Scheibe abschneiden.


 Naja, wenn die Hälfte der Entscheidungen nachher wieder rückgängig, aufgeweicht und angepasst wird hat man allen Beteiligten die doppelte Arbeit gemacht und seine Wähler betrogen. Die andere Hälfte an Entscheidungen  wäre auch ohne ihn getroffen worden.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn je gutes bei einer Mauer rausgekommen?



Ich glaube manche verwechseln seine Idee mit der Berliner Mauer. Er möchte die Landesgrenze zu Mexiko eben mit einer Mauer absichern, mal ganz davon abgesehen steht dort eh teilweise ein über 6 Meter hoher Zaun. Der Grenzverkehr wird ja nicht eingeschränkt, einzig die illegale Grenzüberschreitung. 

Jedes Land hat das Recht seine Außengrenze zu schützen, an den EU-Außengrenzen haben wir auch Schlagbäume. Er will eine Mauer bauen, soll er die doch bauen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2017)

Wie genau verhindert denn so eine Mauer illegale Grenzüberschreitung? Soll etwa jeder Meter überwacht werden? Selbstschussanlagen aufstellen? Also so wie in der DDR?

Und wie schon gesagt, so eine Mauer ist ziemlich ineffektiv, besonders an den Stellen, an denen sich keine Mauer bauen lässt, wie an Gebirgsketten.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie genau verhindert denn so eine Mauer illegale Grenzüberschreitung? Soll etwa jeder Meter überwacht werden? Selbstschussanlagen aufstellen? Also so wie in der DDR?
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, so eine Mauer ist ziemlich ineffektiv, besonders an den Stellen, an denen sich keine Mauer bauen lässt, wie an Gebirgsketten.



Naja, wie schon gesagt wenn Trump das Teil zahlen will, kann er sie ja bauen. dass die Mexikaner dafür jetzt aber blechen sollen ist irgendwie etwas merkwürdig


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Februar 2017)

Überall auf der Welt gab und gibt es Mauern und überall auf der Welt gab und gibt es Menschen, die sich davon nicht aufhalten lassen. Eine Mauer zu Mexiko wird ein Grab für Milliarden von Dollar, aber letzten Endes ist es das Geld und die Entscheidung der Amis.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2017)

Eben, darum verstehe ich die Aufregung um diese Mauer gar nicht. Soll er halt hinter den 6 Meter Zäunen, noch paar Ziegel verlegen.

Ob und wie viel es bringt ist eine andere Frage. Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist aber, über die koreanische Grenze zu gelangen gestalten sich durchaus schwieriger als über die polnisch-ukrainische-Grenze.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ob und wie viel es bringt ist eine andere Frage. Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist aber, über die koreanische Grenze zu gelangen gestalten sich durchaus schwieriger als über die polnisch-ukrainische-Grenze.



Also wenn es jemand über die Grenze zu Nordkorea schafft bin ich durchaus beeindruckt


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Naja, wie schon gesagt wenn Trump das Teil zahlen will, kann er sie ja bauen. dass die Mexikaner dafür jetzt aber blechen sollen ist irgendwie etwas merkwürdig


Die Mexikaner blechen aber nicht dafür, egal was er macht oder sagt. Die Amerikaner blechen dafür, nämlich die, welche mexikanische Produkte kaufen. 

Mich wundert es jedenfalls immer weniger, dass MTV am Tag von Trumps wahl "American Idiot" von Green Day in Dauerschleife hat laufen lassen.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Mexikaner blechen aber nicht dafür, egal was er macht. Die Amerikaner blechen dafür, nämlich die, welche mexikanische Produkte kaufen.



Oder so 
Aber halt, das war doch nur so eine Idee


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2017)

Ergo bezahlen dann sowohl Amerikaner als auch Mexikaner, also bezahlen es die Mexikaner.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ergo bezahlen dann sowohl Amerikaner als auch Mexikaner, also bezahlen es die Mexikaner.


Wo bezahlen denn die Mexikaner?
Nochmal: Es sollen die Amerikaner bezahlen, die mexikanische Produkte kaufen. Wo und was bezahlt denn davon ein in Mexiko lebender Mexikaner?
Da es sich bei mexikanischen Exporten in die USA größtenteils auch um landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse handelt, kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass Trump damit Grundnahrungsmittel verteuert, also sich die Unterschicht noch weniger leisten kann. 

Und wenn die Amerikaner keine mexikanischen Produkte mehr kaufen? Woher nimmt Trump dann das Geld? Von den Einsparungen durch die Abschaffung von Obamacare?


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wenn die Amerikaner keine mexikanischen Produkte mehr kaufen? Woher nimmt Trump dann das Geld? Von den Einsparungen durch die Abschaffung von Obamacare?


Nein, durch durch Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen und Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte....oder etwas doch nicht?
Können wir darüber bitte im Trump-Thread diskutieren und nicht hier?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Können wir darüber bitte im Trump-Thread diskutieren und nicht hier?



Ich glaube, dafür reicht ein Trump Thread nicht aus.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2017)

*Wegen seitenweisen OT erstmal für Aufräumungsarbeiten geschlossen.*


----------

